# So where's the F'N Beer?



## superimposedmedia

Just let everyone know, I enjoy drinking. So much in fact that I'd like to hear about what beer you enjoy. The beer I enjoy most is made by Paulaner called Salvator. It's a double bock ale, according to the bottle and is full bodied with an amber color when poured in a glass. I prefer it straight out of the bottle. Here's a pic in case you ever see it and wish to challenge your taste buds.






Did I mention it is %7.9 -OH


----------



## Jesstaa

I don't really have too much of a choice, because I'm diabetic, so it's light beers for me. But I like Pure Blonde, although I find it's subject to variation, some batches will be insanely good, and some will be alright, others kinda fruity tasting.
Only like 4.8%


----------



## thrawn86

I love IPA's. I have for a long time, before it was a trendy thing. Lagunitas is still my favorite IPA....love the hops.


----------



## carnada

im working at a restaurant, and next year when i turn 18 im gonna get to have beer for free lol


----------



## superimposedmedia

Jesstaa said:


> I don't really have too much of a choice, because I'm diabetic, so it's light beers for me. But I like Pure Blonde, although I find it's subject to variation, some batches will be insanely good, and some will be alright, others kinda fruity tasting.
> Only like 4.8%



What kind of fruit? The only beer I've found to enjoy with any fruit flavor is Corona and lemons. Yes, I said lemons. I don't like any of the light beers of America or Corona Light for that matter. I'd like to find something that is light yet still has some powerful flavor.

IPA's are good, thrawn86. They tend to be more hoppy than the Salvator but that's not necessarily a bad thing by any stretch of the imagination. Abita makes Jockamo IPA which is great on tap.

Carnada, that's a quick way for your employer to lose their liquor license. Trust me, they will be watching unless you're in good with the boss, like their son or something


----------



## Jesstaa

superimposedmedia said:


> What kind of fruit? The only beer I've found to enjoy with any fruit flavor is Corona and lemons. Yes, I said lemons. I don't like any of the light beers of America or Corona Light for that matter. I'd like to find something that is light yet still has some powerful flavor.
> 
> IPA's are good, thrawn86. They tend to be more hoppy than the Salvator but that's not necessarily a bad thing by any stretch of the imagination. Abita makes Jockamo IPA which is great on tap.
> 
> Carnada, that's a quick way for your employer to lose their liquor license. Trust me, they will be watching unless you're in good with the boss, like their son or something



IT's not really a specific fruit, just has a fruity flavour behind it. It's odd.


----------



## superimposedmedia

I may give it a try if I see some. I'll try ALMOST anything once.


----------



## woodddj

i have to keep it simple, BUDWEISER. i have tried many beers in my life, both foreign and domestic. but to me nothing beats the king of beers.


----------



## poeman33

Labatt's Genuine. Ice cold


----------



## 019228

I enjoy Smithwick's which is brewed by Guiness. Sam Adams Irish Red and Winter Lager are really good too.


----------



## Riffraff

I'm typically a Budlight drinker. I'm not into micro brews so much and Sam Adams makes me want to puke. When I travel to the southwest on business I drink Tacate with a lime. My business associate out there likes to throw them back. We've had to stagger across the the US/Mexican border in the wee hours of the morning many times. In fact I'm planning to go back there in a few weeks. We started drinking on the US side last year. Nogales is just way to dangerous at night these days.


----------



## solarburn

Jesstaa said:


> I don't really have too much of a choice, because I'm diabetic, so it's light beers for me. But I like Pure Blonde, although I find it's subject to variation, some batches will be insanely good, and some will be alright, others kinda fruity tasting.
> Only like 4.8%



I just gotta say I love the name of this beer and your comment here!


----------



## MartyStrat54

And what would that be JOE? That it's a blonde and sort of fruity?


----------



## Allterr

I'll drink just about any beer!!... BUt if I haaad to pick a couple of favs, It'd have to be Becks, also the Sam Adams cherry wheat is pretty good too.....


----------



## Purgasound

Budweiser all the way. number one favorite.
Erdinger and Tyskie are really good. St. Pauli Girl too


----------



## Lucifuge

Me, I like Guiness. My second place is, like AV said, Erdinger Hefeweizen.


----------



## superimposedmedia

^^^
One more reason I'm liking Guiness a little more  Gotta have it on tap though!

The thing I like most about Anheiser Busch is Busch stadium. I can't drink their beer but I love their company. For some reason, lager beer gives me a headache. It's not even geographical either. Lagers from around the world all have the same effect on me in the morning. I don't even have to get drunk but if I consume a few lagers, I'll be regretting it in the morning.

This ruins my chances of playing Beer Pong  If we substitute the beer with Chimay though, it's on!


----------



## Jesstaa

superimposedmedia said:


> ^^^
> One more reason I'm liking Guiness a little more  Gotta have it on tap though!
> 
> The thing I like most about Anheiser Busch is Busch stadium. I can't drink their beer but I love their company. For some reason, lager beer gives me a headache. It's not even geographical either. Lagers from around the world all have the same effect on me in the morning. I don't even have to get drunk but if I consume a few lagers, I'll be regretting it in the morning.
> 
> This ruins my chances of playing Beer Pong  If we substitute the beer with Chimay though, it's on!



I have that problem with Lager too, I'll have fun drinking it, get a bit tipsy. And then the next morning feel like absolute shit, even after only like 5 or 6 beers.

Whereas I could drink enough spirits to get me just drunk, and I'll feel fine in the morning.


----------



## superimposedmedia

I'm glad I'm not alone. 

It sucks because some friends can sit at the bar and PBR all night long for $20 :shocked: at which point, I barely got my lips wet after my first twenty spot is gone. It makes for good conversation with the ladies though  It's only money.


----------



## superimposedmedia

I was out in New Orleans during Halloween and found a new beer. It was a little on the sweet side but very potent.




It definitely lives up to it's name ...


----------



## thrawn86

What's the alcohol content?


----------



## bro blue

Lucifuge said:


> Me, I like Guiness. My second place is, like AV said, Erdinger Hefeweizen.



+1 for Guiness.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

This is good stuff....just have to know when its safe to drink it!
Are You Worthy?
http://pl.beeropedia.org/media/photo/959/4403.4.jpg


----------



## wegman

My favorite beer and I have had many is Pilsner Urquell from the Czech republic.


----------



## Adwex

When my supply gets low, I occasionally make a pilgrimage to a particular beer distributor that carries a bunch of different craft beers and microbrews. My favorite brewer is Dogfish Head, and their 120 minute IPA is the craziest beer in the world. $9 a bottle!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozUXyGsorrQ[/ame]

I cracked one open a couple weeks ago and it kicked my ass.
I DARE you to drink two.

Their World Wide Stout is a killer too, as is the Raison D'Extra.
Serious shit.


----------



## Adwex

Here's a tough guy:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6uRUqHKlA4&feature=related]YouTube - The Metal Madman? Dogfish Head 120 Minute IPA chug! 20% alc.[/ame]
No way he's driving anywhere.


----------



## Adwex

This was the result of my most recent $100 beer run:




Note the single bottle of 120 minute IPA...the king of ALL beers.


-----------------
This was the result of a past beer run, two full cases of Burton Baton, at $90/case.
Also the latest copy of "Beer News":





There's some more assorted bottles in the bag to the left.
With the 2 cases and the bag, the total was about $250

I like good beer.


----------



## Adwex

Ok, so this might be a little too much, but...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kGAcF6Awcs&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtGQUJWYckY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## superimposedmedia

thrawn86 said:


> What's the alcohol content?



It's labeled as %10.8. I think it's right there at it 

BuggsCrosby, I tasted Arrogant Bastard over the summer in Ocean City along with a few different DogFishHead beers. AB was very good along with the cool little explanation on the carton heheh. I would drink it again. It reminded me of Dead Guy Ale. I don't know if I tasted any "Oak Casket" flavor though. Perhaps it's because I don't know what an oak casket tastes like ... lol

Adwex, I almost tried that 120 Minute IPA but I wasn't sure how the flavor would be and didn't feel like throwing away that much on a bottle. Is it sweet or bitter? I prefer bitter. The Abita high alcohol beer is called Andigator but it is so sweet, I can't drink it. +1 on the Celebrator! I have so many of those goats, I put them together into a personalized necklace


----------



## Adwex

superimposedmedia said:


> It's labeled as %10.8. I think it's right there at it
> 
> BuggsCrosby, I tasted Arrogant Bastard over the summer in Ocean City along with a few different DogFishHead beers. AB was very good along with the cool little explanation on the carton heheh. I would drink it again. It reminded me of Dead Guy Ale. I don't know if I tasted any "Oak Casket" flavor though. Perhaps it's because I don't know what an oak casket tastes like ... lol
> 
> Adwex, I almost tried that 120 Minute IPA but I wasn't sure how the flavor would be and didn't feel like throwing away that much on a bottle. Is it sweet or bitter? I prefer bitter. The Abita high alcohol beer is called Andigator but it is so sweet, I can't drink it. +1 on the Celebrator! I have so many of those goats, I put them together into a personalized necklace



I tried the Arrogant Bastard from Stone once, it was a little too....arrogant, for me  If you like bitter, I can see why you like it. They also have "Double Bastard". I'm not worthy.

You'll know what an oak cask tastes like when you try a good oak aged brew, it's a fairly noticeable charcoal "woody" flavor. There's definitely some oak in the Burton Baton, one of my favorites.

Celebrator is good, but I prefer the Dogfish Head stuff. The 120 is both bitter and sweet, at the same time, it "explodes" in your mouth with flavor, then it fills your whole head and sinuses with warmth. A true masterpiece, and extreme brew that stands head and shoulders above all beers I've tried. As it says on the label, it's the "holy grail for hop heads". You should splurge on a bottle, just to experience it, it's not for every day anyway. Share it with someone, after dinner, in a nice glass, like a brandy or cognac. You'll probably love their 90 minute IPA, it's quite bitter, and less "extreme"...cheaper too.


----------



## Adwex

Burton Baton.
Good luck trying to find it though.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axKG8GkoRl8&feature=related]YouTube - Beer Review: Dogfish head Burton Baton Oaked DIPA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcDk8Kvtui0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## D.Dailey

Thank God It's Friday..
Not sure what brand I may choose for the evening..
But heres a great one.. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y09YOkVmGg0[/ame]


----------



## custom53




----------



## thrawn86

Lost Coast Brewery 8 Ball Stout....sorry for the lousy pic. They're in Eureka CA.

Gosh, if you gents just want to get plowed, go buy the cheapest bourbon or brandy you can find......helluva lot cheaper, and gets the job done a few more times.


----------



## thrawn86




----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> ...
> Gosh, if you gents just want to get plowed, go buy the cheapest bourbon or brandy you can find......helluva lot cheaper, and gets the job done a few more times.



I never liked bourbon or brandy, I like good beer.
It ain't about just gettin' plowed, it's about drinking a beer that has some flavor, instead of just drinking colored water.


----------



## thrawn86

Adwex said:


> I never liked bourbon or brandy, I like good beer.
> It ain't about just gettin' plowed, it's about drinking a beer that has some flavor, instead of just drinking colored water.



Totally hear you there, just that anything above 9% tastes like Zinfindel or Chardonay. Sierra Nevada makes a Summer seasonal called Bigfoot Ale, and it's in the neighborhood of 13%. I gagged when I tried it, due to my taste I suppose!


----------



## carnada

well, today I didnt exactly have beer....but I had SPRUCE BEER! and it tastes like shit


----------



## superimposedmedia

thrawn86 said:


> Lost Coast Brewery 8 Ball Stout....sorry for the lousy pic. They're in Eureka CA.
> 
> Gosh, if you gents just want to get plowed, go buy the cheapest bourbon or brandy you can find......helluva lot cheaper, and gets the job done a few more times.



Yeah, if I feel like getting highly intoxicated I'll drink Lucid or Southern Comfort. As for beer, I enjoy a good ale or stout, one at a time for taste. Eventually, yes, you will get a buzz. It's funner to drink ale at a nice pace though. How much money does that 8 Ball Stout go for?


----------



## thrawn86

superimposedmedia said:


> Yeah, if I feel like getting highly intoxicated I'll drink Lucid or Southern Comfort. As for beer, I enjoy a good ale or stout, one at a time for taste. Eventually, yes, you will get a buzz. It's funner to drink ale at a nice pace though. How much money does that 8 Ball Stout go for?



Like $8 a sixpack. Not spendy and very good.


----------



## superimposedmedia

If I make it out to Cali someday, I'll look it up for sure. It's very likely I couldn't get it here in Louisiana. I'll still check around though


----------



## Mike_j

Jesstaa said:


> I don't really have too much of a choice, because I'm diabetic, so it's light beers for me. But I like Pure Blonde, although I find it's subject to variation, some batches will be insanely good, and some will be alright, others kinda fruity tasting.
> Only like 4.8%



+1

Great beer. Bring on the slab.


----------



## bloosman1

There are two kinds of beer. Warm Beer and Cold Beer. You don't buy beer, you rent it.
---J---


----------



## thrawn86

Alright, seeing as how it is Friday (albeit 2 A.M. PST), what's on tap this afternoon or evening? I think this should be a weekly afair for those of us who love the sudsy side of life. 




Lagunitas...sorry about the small pic. Still my favorite IPA, and one of my all time favorites.
So what'll it be, gentlemen, for Friday, Nov. 20th?


----------



## superimposedmedia

Thrawn, I think I'm going to indulge in some Dead Guy Ale today  I do prefer good ale at room temperature so hopefully they'll have some outside of the cooler.


----------



## thrawn86

As Mr. Burns would say:

_Eeeeexcellent._

What else we got?


----------



## D.Dailey

Natty Lite!
 $13.88 a 30 Pack! 
 Sometimes Includes a $3.00 Rebate!


----------



## bloosman1

Shiner Commemorator is awesome, no, really, awesome!


----------



## Adwex

superimposedmedia said:


> Thrawn, I think I'm going to indulge in some Dead Guy Ale today  I do prefer good ale at room temperature so hopefully they'll have some outside of the cooler.



I never liked any ale/beer at room temp, even the good ones. I have to have it at least somewhat chilled.


----------



## Bret138

Pabst Blue Ribbon
Woodchuck Cider
and White Russians

the occasional steele reserve or 40's if i'm drinkin in the park with the punks haha but i'm pretty sure thats just an NYC thing..


----------



## thrawn86

Oh lord, Steel Reserve. My buddy works for the City here and says that when they clean up the parks, that's the #1 can they find, because it's so cheap the bums can afford it, and its 8 %!!!


----------



## superimposedmedia

Adwex said:


> I never liked any ale/beer at room temp, even the good ones. I have to have it at least somewhat chilled.



Actually, after taste deliberation, Dead Guy Ale is better chilled. Salvator on the other hand, I definitely prefer room temp. I just leave it in the pantry and crack one when I'm ready. It's a smoother taste than IPA's and Dead Guy Ale. When I finally get around to my Euro-trip, I intend to fully investigate this phenomenon on all levels


----------



## thrawn86

Hello. Once again, it's Friday. Not just any friday, but Black Friday, Nov. 27th. Does this mean that a Stout or a nutty brown Ale is in order? What's on tap today gentlepeople?


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Hello. Once again, it's Friday. Not just any friday, but Black Friday, Nov. 27th. Does this mean that a Stout or a nutty brown Ale is in order? What's on tap today gentlepeople?




It's not a stout, but I cracked one of these open last night after the thanksgiving meal. Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre.
Mmmmmm, yummy, one of my favorites.
I've got 4 left from a case I bought 2 months ago.












Raison D'Etre | Dogfish Head Craft Brewed Ales


----------



## Adwex

I just opened one of these:






Dogfish Head World Wide Stout...the strongest stout in the world...18%ABV.

$9/bottle

It has this wonderfully strong charcoal/woody/chocolaty/smokey - ness to it.
It fills your whole head and sinuses with warmth, and overwhelms the palate with flavor.
mmmmmmmm, yummy.

Then the alcohol hits you. It's like drinking wine.


----------



## thrawn86

I totally respect that you love that stuff, but gahhh....I don't think I'd like it. Maybe I'll get some eventually and then find out.

Friday and Saturday were Lost Coast 8 Ball Stout and Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. Also had some Maker's Mark along the way....rather good!


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> I totally respect that you love that stuff, but gahhh....I don't think I'd like it. Maybe I'll get some eventually and then find out.
> 
> ...



It's not what they call a "session beer"...meaning, you don't drink a few of them. Take a bottle and share it with a buddy or your honey. You wouldn't want to drink more than one anyway, it's just overkill.

The 120 minute IPA is even more intense.


----------



## thrawn86

Well, yeah...I gathered that. Just the gigantic alcohol content-thing.


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Well, yeah...I gathered that. Just the gigantic alcohol content-thing.



%ABV aside, it's packed with flavor. It would make a good after dinner "desert" beer.


----------



## rockinr0ll

In 8 months I turn the big 21... What should I start with?


----------



## thrawn86

rockinr0ll said:


> In 8 months I turn the big 21... What should I start with?



Oh jeez....water, maybe?

Just one thing: Don't go ballistic, man. Hangovers are like everything else in the movies these days: They are much worse in real life. And getting 'beer drunk' is like smashing your hand with a sledge....you can do it, but you won't like it later on.

Start with light beer. Then Hefewiezen's. Go to Pale Ales next, followed by Porters and Stouts. Stay away from malt liquor, it is the devil's work.

I would institiute your career with a Margarita or Jack & Coke.


----------



## thrawn86

Howdy Gents! Friday, December 4th. What'll be your pleasure this weekend?
I'm probably running to Liquor Barn and grabbing something in the Stout or IPA family (big suprise)...haven't decided yet. Possibly going to get a Dead Guy Ale since I've never had it. Unfortunately, there's no Dogfish Head here, Adwex. Maybe a Rogue Brewing Shakespeare Stout.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sounds like you are enjoying your time off. How long is that going to last? Don't you love a sucky economy? In 1974 the economy was like it is now and I ended up joining the Air Force for six years. I'd do it right now, but they won't take me. I guess I'll have to join the Major's Militia. 

I can't drink any American beer. This happened because I found out a long time ago that there are real beers out there. I only drink craft beers now. I prefer a club that brews there own. There were quite a few in Phoenix. This one place served a "Three Peat Wheat" and it was a golden liquid that just flowed down the back of your throat.

I'll gag on a Coor's nowadays.


----------



## thrawn86

Agree with that sentiment....both of them. Yes, I enjoy the time with my fam, although UI doesn't pay very well, I still seem to manage. Unfortunately, there's not much coin left for NOS preamp tubes.... And +1 on domestic mass produced wate...I mean, beer.


----------



## Adwex

I'm with you on both accounts...I don't drink much crappy domestic beer since I discovered the craft beer scene. it's tough to afford it though since I'm also on UI since March.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's a bummer. A lot of good people out of work. The bitch is that it just doesn't get better overnight. It's a long, slow process that can take years.

I think it's unfair that the military won't take older guys. Hell, put me in a room with a computer and I'll tear it up and get the job done nicely.


----------



## D.Dailey

Ahhhhh Yesssss!




Somewhere in the foothills of the Cherokee's, Johnson City, Tennessee. 
Cristmass Eve 1985, visiting the Li'l Brother..Life Was Good!


----------



## solarburn

D.Dailey said:


> Ahhhhh Yesssss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in the foothills of the Cherokee's, Johnson City, Tennessee.
> Cristmass Eve 1985, visiting the Li'l Brother..Life Was Good!



Looks relaxing...


----------



## thrawn86

Awright, it's Friday, Dec. 11th. I will be forthcoming with this: I will NOT be partaking this Friday in any libation. This is due to a rotten stomach illness I have. However, something bitter still sounds good to me.

What's your pleasure, mates?


----------



## solarburn

Well...when I drank as far as beer went I drank Michelob or Killians Red. Course this was 15 yrs ago and there are a hell of alot more flavors now. Mostly I drank Crown Royal straight(of course)so I'm more with what Dailey is portraying if I were to imbibe in such things.


----------



## D.Dailey

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Well...when I drank as far as beer went I drank Michelob or Killians Red. Course this was 15 yrs ago and there are a hell of alot more flavors now. Mostly I drank Crown Royal straight(of course)so I'm more with what Dailey is portraying if I were to imbibe in such things.



More Taste, Less Filling!!
And in the sub freezing climite I live in.. 19F at the moment here, up from 14F the last two days.. 
Keeps ya from haveing to slurp a slushy..


----------



## thrawn86

So it's Sunday. I am feeling somewhat normal again. Time to make the grocery run and pick up the essentials. I always take a stroll down the liquor aisle, just out of principle. Now mind you, I'm no alkie, because many times I walk on by without purchasing.

Not tonight.






I just finished her. One pint plus six. WOW. This is still my favorite brew of all time. I apologize for the poor pic. Lagunitas Cappuccino Stout. Ale brewed with Sebastopol's Hard Core Coffee. 9.26% pure goodness. Creamy, a little sweet, a small bite, good and strong. I haven't seen it until now at my local grocer....which, although I have a local Liquor Barn, is one of only two places that carry it...niether is a liquor store.

I will be making a return trip to stock up, and buy one for my brother in law who is recently engaged.

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Adwex

Saturday night, after dinner, I cracked open a "Bourbon County Stout", from Goose Island. 13% abv, black as black can be, very rich consistency, and a distinct charcoal bourbon flavor. An intense brew, definitely a sipper, not a chugger.











http://www.gooseisland.com/pages/bourbon_county_stout/59.php

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1146/10672/


----------



## Adwex

Thrawn, that Cappuccino Stout sounds awesome, I'll keep an eye open for it on my next beer run.

I wish brewers didn't use the 22 oz. bottle though, I've had a few, but sometimes it's too much.


----------



## slowhand

I love beer and make my own. But the last brews I bought this past weekend was the Fat Tire wheat from New Belgium (US). Once it was hard to find but now everyone can get it, not so good anymore!! 

My wife and I toured the Steamwhistle Brewery in Toronto not long ago and enjoyed the beer there but can't get it in the US. 

I do not like Heineken here in the US but on the tour of the factory in Amsterdam it was great! Go figure.

Some of my fav beers I found was when we went from London to Oxford and drank at the "Bird and the Baby". Some great bitter beers!! A buddy of mine used to rent a room upstairs while doing a summer session at Oxford.


----------



## bloosman1

I am drinking a S.M.L. Right now, mmmmmm... (OML) (Da Bull)
---J---


----------



## thrawn86

Adwex said:


> Thrawn, that Cappuccino Stout sounds awesome, I'll keep an eye open for it on my next beer run.
> 
> I wish brewers didn't use the 22 oz. bottle though, I've had a few, but sometimes it's too much.



This one's just right.  If your buddy Steve plays the Bay Area like you said in January, and you visit, you'll be well positioned to pick some up. I don't know if they make it in a sixer; I've only ever seen the 22.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That's how stout's got their name. They are S*T*O*U*T! Man, that is one black stout, Adwex. Does it have any residue in it, or is it completely filtered? I've had stout's that you couldn't tip the bottom of the bottle up or else you would get brewer's revenge going down the pipe.

I like how they label it as going great with a cigar.


----------



## Adwex

MartyStrat54 said:


> That's how stout's got their name. They are S*T*O*U*T! Man, that is one black stout, Adwex. Does it have any residue in it, or is it completely filtered? I've had stout's that you couldn't tip the bottom of the bottle up or else you would get brewer's revenge going down the pipe.
> 
> I like how they label it as going great with a cigar.



Didn't notice any "stuff" at the bottom. I always leave a tiny bit in the bottle when I pour just in case there is something down there. You never know with these craft beers.


----------



## Adwex

Just got back from band practice...felt like cracking open one of these:

Celebrator Doppelbock, from Ayinger
A Bavarian Double Bock. 6.7 %, dark and malty. Not bitter like alot of German beers.

mmmmmm.....





Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock - Privatbrauerei Franz Inselkammer KG / Brauerei Aying - BeerAdvocate


----------



## MartyStrat54

That looks more to my liking. I'd probably have to go to KC to find that brand.


----------



## Adwex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmX3ZbJH3Q8]YouTube - The Brew Dudes - First Doppelbock Tasting[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

All this talk about brew has made my mouth dry, so:




Mendocino's Winter Seasonal Imperial IPA. 7.5 Not as heavy as my favorites, but a decent bite with a smooth finish.


----------



## slowhand

a couple I had recently which I liked: Rogue Santa's Private Reserve and Sundog Amber Ale.


----------



## bloosman1

Y'all left out Shiner Commemorator, 6.9%, great doppelbock! Nice and full body, chocolatey lace, puuuurrrrfect! (I'm drinking a nice Zinfandel now.)


----------



## wylde1

Sounds like there's some real connoisseur's out there and some real interesting sounding beers. There's a micro-brew in Saskatoon called Paddock Wood that makes a real good dark stout called Black Cat. I usually try and grab a case when i can.

I love me a stout and cream ale though, Guiness and Kilkenny Cream Ale are probably my two favorites. In the summer time though a nice Rickards White will keep you cool. Very citrusy and refreshing.

but for chillin' in the jam space after practice Molson Canadian!

I was actually down in Houston this past weekend and went to a place called the Yard House. Tried some beers I've never had before because they had something like 60 on tap. Shiner Bock, Fat Tire, and Youngs Chocolate Stout all treated me very nicely.


----------



## thrawn86

Fat Tire is pretty good. Try their -2 Below.

So today is Friday, Dec. 18th. In the glass, can or bottle, what tastes good tonight?


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Anyone in Portland have opinions on Session? I like their regular and their "Black".

The New Belgium stuff was great before it was nationally available...can a beer 'sell out'? haha


----------



## Adwex

Mmmmm, just cracked open one of these from my collection....Southern Tier's Creme Broulee Stout. "A Stout brewed with vanilla beans". Mmmmmmm......

10% abv. It's got a little bitterness in the finish, but the aroma is awesome...if you like vanilla.




9 bucks for a 22 oz. I've got 4 more.


----------



## thrawn86

LesPaulopolis said:


> The New Belgium stuff was great before it was nationally available...can a beer 'sell out'? haha



Wow. Have to agree there. Two of my favorite brands, Sierra Nevada Brewing and Lost Coast Brewery were local, and when they went national, they started to fully filter their brews so they were marketable to the masses. Bummer, since I had both before the mass change.

They're both still pretty good. Zakk Wylde used to wear a Sierra Nevada sweatshirt under all his garb and you could see it in photo shoots and concert shots. They went green a few years ago and became totally independent of the power grid for brewing.


----------



## thrawn86

This is how black the CapStout is:




Ugh! Need a real stein. still got 1/3 a bottle left. Note the still frozen bottom.
I love vanilla, but honestly don't know if that stout would work for me, 'Wex.


----------



## MartyStrat54

wylde1 said:


> ...but for chillin' in the jam space after practice Molson Canadian!



I like about anything that Molson makes. I like Molson Golden as long as it hasn't been fried with sunlight. The florescent lights in beer coolers emit UVA and UVB and over time wreck havoc on beers in clear or light green bottles (like some Molson's).

Generally, when I buy my beer, I pull a couple of six packs out of the main cardboard box. This keeps light off of the brews and the result is fresh beer.


----------



## bloosman1

I work at night from 8:30pm-7:00am so I am sitting here havin' a nice cold commemorator in a nice anchor hocking mug (frozen, of course). I have no problem with a cold ale at 6:00 am! ;-)


----------



## Cardiac Tom

I drink trash beer...

Busch Light exclusively!!


----------



## kramer.geetar

Gotta go with Budweiser! Not the American kind though where they stole the name and made it look like someone pissed in the bottle cause it has no color or taste. 
I'm talking about the original Czech Budweiser aka Budvar


----------



## thrawn86

Totally have to respect the Euro green beers, especially the Grolsch. Grolsch is the King of all Green Beers. Swingtop bottles help, too.


----------



## D.Dailey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUtwNtE1NBA]YouTube - Hilarious Budweiser Commercial[/ame]


----------



## bloosman1




----------



## dualampman

Lots of good beers lister here. I have tried almost all of those. But I love Murphys Irish stout. Kind of like Guiness but, its almost creamy.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I promised Thrawn and Adwex that I would brave the cold and the bad roads and I made a run last night to St. Joseph, Missouri to pick up some craft beer. Mind you, there is a famous craft beer maker in KC...Boulevard. I'm sure many of you have heard of them. They sort of have the corner on craft beers around here. Anyway, the HYVEE liquor store had some great prices (especially on the liter of Crown Royal, he-he).

Okay, here we go.

DOGZILLA BLACK IPA (INDIA PALE ALE) by Laughing Dog Brewery. No alcohol rating given. I would say at least 8 or 9 per cent. 











THE SIXTH GLASS, (QUADRUPLE ALE) by Boulevard Brewery. Alcohol 10.5%











SEEYOULATER (DOUBLEBOCK LAGER) by Boulevard Brewery. Alcohol 8.5%











BLACK DOG ALE (ENGLISH STYLE AMBER ALE) by Spanish Peaks Brewery.
Alcohol content 8.5 per cent.






WARSTEINER (IMPORTED DARK LAGER) by Warfteiner Brewery, Germany. 
Alcohol content 5.0 per cent.






SHINER BLONDE (GOLDEN LAGER) by Shiner Brewery, Texas.
Alcohol content 5.2 per cent.






Okay, that's my artillery for tonight, plus I bought a big bottle of Crown Royal. Maybe have a few folks over and I'll put my ceramic beer glasses in the freezer. I kept the beer on the back porch. It's perfect...just above freezing. 

Party on and I hope the "dogs" don't get me.


----------



## Adwex

Nice, Marty. I never heard of any of those brewers (there's sooo many). Never heard of Black IPA either...sounds interesting.

I'd love to sample that Dopplebock. I've had a bunch of oak aged brews, but never cedar aged. (Seeyoulator..LOL)

See if you can snap some pics of those in the glass.

No (or very little) drinkin' for me tonight, there'll be checkpoints on the way home at 2:00.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh I wanted to add that I'll let the brews warm up a little. They are not meant to be drank ice cold, but you pro's already know that.


----------



## thrawn86

I've heard of Shiner. They have the Bock around here, though I've never tried it. Good haul Marty! Stay in after you open the one with the cork and wire!


----------



## Adwex

Friday night, stayin' in. Felt like cracking open a tasty brew.

One of my favorites: Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre ....a beer with a sense of purpose.


----------



## thrawn86

Perfect.....love the reflection of your socks in the Jube.

I went with Full Moon seasonal ale from Blue Moon brewing (which is basically Coors, I think). Not my picture, obviously:




Thursday I was in Eureka CA for some volunteer work and afterwards we stopped in to the Lost Coast Brewery taproom for some fish and chips and a pint of 8-Ball Stout. Yummyness and Flavorific!


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Perfect.....love the reflection of your socks in the Jube.
> 
> ....



HA! Didn't see that. Pretty funny.


----------



## hellbilly

Gotta go with an ice cold Pabst Blue Ribbon. I don't think fruit should be allowed in a beer IMO.


----------



## Adwex

Adwex said:


> HA! Didn't see that. Pretty funny.



Got a new avatar.


----------



## Adwex

hellbilly said:


> Gotta go with an ice cold Pabst Blue Ribbon. I don't think fruit should be allowed in a beer IMO.



To each his own. Although you don't taste any fruityness, the brew has more flavor in one bottle than a case of PBRs


----------



## thrawn86

Adwex said:


> To each his own. Although you don't taste any fruityness, the brew has more flavor in one bottle than a case of PBRs



+1046
Beer's gotta have flavor.

How do construction workers stay hydrated and get a beer fix in the summer?

A: Coors Light.


----------



## Adwex

What do light beer and having sex in a canoe have in common?


They're both fucking close to water.


----------



## thrawn86

Judging by the angle of the ceiling and its close relation to the floor in that music room of yours, Adwex, I'd guess you have a bonus room or a coffered playroom....correct?


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Judging by the angle of the ceiling and its close relation to the floor in that music room of yours, Adwex, I'd guess you have a bonus room or a coffered playroom....correct?



Nope, that's my living room, the house has a vaulted ceiling. Actually it's rare that my amp is home, since the previous band broke up and we had to leave our monthly studio, my rig now stays at the new drummer's house where we rehearse. I brought it home recently after I got home late from the last gig. Some day I hope to have a "music room", but it's not in the cards for now.


----------



## thrawn86

Adwex said:


> Some day I hope to have a "music room", but it's not in the cards for now.



Lord, isn't that the dream we all dream of?

My setup isn't bad right now. When we practice we go to my father in law's bedliner shop and play there....and we can be there all night, as loud as we want to, since it's in an industrial park and the closest residence is about 1/4 away behind other shop buildings. The shop makes for decent reverb too.


----------



## Jesstaa

Not exactly a beer, but I've been really liking Mercury Draught Cider recently, this is to the Aussies (Or anybody else if other countries import Fosters drinks)
It's a really nice drink, not too strong tasting, but definitely with some kick, and very bloody refreshing on a hot day.
Alcohol content is 5.2%

I recommend you try it out.


----------



## MartyStrat54

ADWEX-I wanted to let you know that the Dogzilla Black IPA was a hard core black ale. Woo! I was barely able to drink it. Sorry, not my type of beer. It was very complex, but the after taste was brutal. It was very bitter.

I'll give the Cedar Dopplebock a shot later and see what it tastes like.


----------



## MartyStrat54

The SEEYOULATOR Cedar Dopplebock is great. Oh man it tastes so much better than the Dogzilla. It is a dark amber with an active head. You have to pour it slowly in a glass or the head will explode. The Dogzilla was really bad at that.

Anyway, the SEEYOULATOR is a really good beer. Good initial taste and smooth aftertaste. Gets an 8.7 out of 10.


----------



## thrawn86

Glad you've got one there you like Marty.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I got one more left. The Sixth Glass. A quadruple ale. Out of the six packs I bought, I liked the Shiner Blond the best. The German import was okay and the Black Dog was a little shaky.


----------



## thrawn86

Hey, dark brew isn't for everyone. The only ones I have a problem with are the Old Milwaukee Light and Pabst drinkers. And Hamms. My brother in law told me once: "If anyone ever offers you a Hamms, refuse it. Just trust me and refuse it." Well.......I didn't, and I've regretted so ever since.

To tell the truth, I couldn't stand dark brew myself until I roomed with my two brothers for about a year and a half. My 12 packs of Coors light didn't last two days.....they would mysteriously disappear by two to four every day. Thank you, flesh and blood.  So I fought back and bought some Pete's Wicked Ale. That did the trick; they wouldn't touch it. And by the time they had acclimated to dark brew, I was out of there! But the taste stuck with me.


----------



## thrawn86

This is my snack tonight:




Kona Brewing Co. Pipeline Porter. Another ale brewed with coffee. Not nearly as strong as my beloved CapStout, but this tastes much more like coffee than a brew. Prolly around 5.8%. Kettle brand Jalapeno chips. I find that Jalapeno chips vary in strength from batch to batch....this particular bag is a pretty hot one compared to the last one I had.


----------



## Adwex

MartyStrat54 said:


> ADWEX-I wanted to let you know that the Dogzilla Black IPA was a hard core black ale. Woo! I was barely able to drink it. Sorry, not my type of beer. It was very complex, but the after taste was brutal. It was very bitter.
> 
> I'll give the Cedar Dopplebock a shot later and see what it tastes like.



Yeah, IPA's are usually bitter, and as they say, "hop"y. Not really my cup o' tea either.
I really liked the couple of dopplebocks I've tried though, they're a little more "malt"y, not so bitter.

A little background....IPA stands for India Pale Ale. When exporting ales from England to India, they had to be made quite strong (alcohol and hops) so that they survived the long trip without spoiling. Back in the days before the Suez Canal existed, the ships had to sail all the way around Africa. Weaker brews didn't stand a chance of arriving drinkable.

Here's some reviews of the Seeyoulater:

Nashville Beer Geek: Boulevard Seeyoulator Doppelbock- Beer Review
kchophead: Boulevard's Seeyoulator Dopplebock


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah I knew "IPA" stood for India Pale Ale, but I didn't know the story behind it. Well, I was close on my rating that I gave as it was consistent with the first review. The second review had an error. I bought my beer from Hy Vee and they listed the price at $2 a bottle...try $12 a bottle. That is an expensive brew.

The problem I see is that the beer was released in July (?) and it is now January. I wonder if it is still fresh?


----------



## j2112c

My vote Guinness if only for this ad... Rock on!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrSSSfYE2dQ]YouTube - Best Guinness Commercial EVER![/ame]


I love dark, room temperature, British Ales drunk in the manner that is traditional to these Isle... i.e. to the point of collapse or fist fight.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well the SIXTH GLASS is a winner from my taste requirements. Very smooth and it went well with baked chicken. Ideal serving temp of about 45 to 50 degrees. I like it better than the SEEYOULATOR. A great all around beer.

The Dogzilla had the most intriguing label, but when it came to taste...yuck!

The good side is I picked two good beers out of three.

I'm a winner.


----------



## Bret138

i can legally contribute to this thread starting sunday...

finally turning 21!


----------



## xrlnt6

mine would be victoria bitter or boag's st george


----------



## thrawn86

Went to Trader Joe's tonight and decided on trying a Sapporro. Not at all what I expected. With a can that had enough armor to shield the blast from a MIRV, I was expecting a dark, bitter brew. To my suprise it poured into a glass and I could literally read my calendar right through it. Not too bad, but not my style of brew anymore. Anyone else have an opinion on the Japanese beer?


----------



## bloosman1

I love Kirin, also love Phillipino Beer, San Miguel and Red Horse! Sing Ha is good too (Korean)


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> Went to Trader Joe's tonight and decided on trying a Sapporro. Not at all what I expected. With a can that had enough armor to shield the blast from a MIRV, I was expecting a dark, bitter brew. To my suprise it poured into a glass and I could literally read my calendar right through it. Not too bad, but not my style of brew anymore. Anyone else have an opinion on the Japanese beer?



Spent two years in northern Japan and took the tour of the Sapporro brewery. I will be blunt, Sapporro is not for me. Over in Japan it sucked and I even got sick once from drinking one (bad water? bad brew?). This was in the late 70's and the can was a polished aluminum fluted edge coke bottle shaped container. Is it still this way? If so, from the outside, you would think you had just found the mother of all beers, but as I said, I couldn't stand it. Asahi and Kirin beer are the best. Asahi has won a lot of awards. Many of the breweries in Japan were bought from the Dutch back in the mid 1800's.

Anyway, when Marty was tooling around in downtown Misawa, it was with an Asahi or a Kirin. Both of these beers can be found in the larger liquor stores.

Rock on.


----------



## carnada

j2112c said:


> My vote Guinness if only for this ad... Rock on!
> 
> YouTube - Best Guinness Commercial EVER!
> 
> 
> I love dark, room temperature, British Ales drunk in the manner that is traditional to these Isle... i.e. to the point of collapse or fist fight.



she was doing it too slow.....needs to be FAAASSSTERR


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

I like it 
5%


----------



## MartyStrat54

Gotta make sure them green bottle beers are fresh. I like Molson Golden and it comes in a green bottle. I get mine out of the cold stock room out of the cardboard shipping boxes. I know that this will be the freshest beer.

Even florescent lights will age beer. So if a six pack has been under the lights for a week, it will probably be a little skunky. When I pop that first cap and take a wiff, I know right away if I have a good beer. 

Clear Bottles-The Worse
Green Bottles-Almost As Bad
Blue Bottles-Getting Better
Brown Bottles-The Standard For Keeping Good Beer


----------



## thrawn86

True that, Marty. The green beers are supposed to be a little stinky though, I guess. Grolsch is King of GreenBeerdiaLand.

This is totally stupid, but I think it's funny, FWIW:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-jOEAufDQ4&feature=related[/ame]

DISCLAIMER: I do not approve of driving after drink.


----------



## Adwex

Ok beer lovers, tonight's band practice is posptponed until tomorrow, so I'm staying in and cracking open something special from my collection...one for the big boys.

Dogfish Head, Raison D'Extra...the big brother to their Raison D'Etre.






This is one of their 3 "big beers", and is particularly difficult to find. I have a few bottles tucked away that I picked up early last year, so this one's been sitting a while in the fridge. ABV is not listed on the bottle, but it's somewhere around 18%. Like the World Wide Stout, and 120 Minute IPA, this bottle goes for 9 bucks, and should be savored like a fine wine.

Since it's an extreme brew, and has been sitting on it's side for almost a year, there is quite a bit of sediment on the side of the bottle that was at the bottom...more than I've ever seen before in a beer.
I'm halfway through with it, and I feel the alcohol already.

On the side of the label is this description:
"This bulbous brown flavored ale was brewed with boatloads of big ol' raisins"

It does have a wine-like fruitiness in its character, but I'd rather drink this than wine anyday. It's definitely stronger, that's for sure. Whew!

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/64/3089
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/dogfish-head-raison-d-extra/12834/


----------



## thrawn86

Gnarly stuff Wex. Looks good.


----------



## Adwex

Holy shit, only a couple sips left, glad I'm not driving anywhere.
This is one crazy beer.
I still can't believe how much sediment there is left in the bottle.


----------



## thrawn86

lols
Finishing up my last Lost Coast 8 Ball Stout. Ahhhhhhh......refreshing!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I finally got all of the beer I bought for New Years Eve drank. That was a task. Some of the beers just weren't my cup of tea. Still some others that I want to try. Most are in the $8 to $12 range. Pretty pricey for 22 or so ounces.

Adwex, as long as the beer doesn't taste like a fish, you're okay.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Off topic, I think these will bring playing the guitar to a whole next level:






55%


----------



## Adwex

MartyStrat54 said:


> I finally got all of the beer I bought for New Years Eve drank. That was a task. Some of the beers just weren't my cup of tea. Still some others that I want to try. Most are in the $8 to $12 range. Pretty pricey for 22 or so ounces.
> 
> Adwex, as long as the beer doesn't taste like a fish, you're okay.



That's the trouble with these craft beers, you don't know if you're gonna like it until you try it...and they're expensive.

Nah, that beer I had last night wasn't "fishy" at all, it was awesome. It packed a punch though at 18%, it was like drinking a bottle of wine.


----------



## Adwex

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Off topic, I think these will bring playing the guitar to a whole next level:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55%



Holy crap, 55% !!! Not sure if I would call that "beer". You drink that stuff in a shot glass.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Adwex said:


> Holy crap, 55% !!! Not sure if I would call that "beer". You drink that stuff in a shot glass.



Well it ain't beer, it's absinth (Absinthe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), you know the famous dutch painter, van Gogh ? Because of this shit his work was so amazing.


----------



## Adrian R

Why didn't I see this earlier??

Beer, hell ya..I love fuckin' beer!!! My favorites are Bitburger (German Pils), Hacker-Pshorr's 'Oktoberfest' marzen brew...of fucking course pure beautiful Guinness on tap at an authentic Irish pub..in where the clean the lines and use colored gases to produce it...(Guinness is really in a class all itself..) Lets see..Stella Artois is good too...for beaner beers I like Bohemia..and ocassionally Corona on a hot day...

Now lets talk RUM Yarrrrrr..10 fucking cane is the stuff for sure!


----------



## Jesstaa

xrlnt6 said:


> mine would be victoria bitter



Eugh.
Terrible terrible stuff.


----------



## wylde1

Adrian R said:


> Why didn't I see this earlier??
> 
> Beer, hell ya..I love fuckin' beer!!! My favorites are Bitburger (German Pils), Hacker-Pshorr's 'Oktoberfest' marzen brew...of fucking course pure beautiful Guinness on tap at an authentic Irish pub..in where the clean the lines and use colored gases to produce it...(Guinness is really in a class all itself..) Lets see..Stella Artois is good too...for beaner beers I like Bohemia..and ocassionally Corona on a hot day...
> 
> Now lets talk RUM Yarrrrrr..10 fucking cane is the stuff for sure!



God I love Guiness, there's a pub in saskatoon that uses a shamrock cookie cutter and every pint they pour they stamp a shamrock into the head. The point of it is to prove how thick the head is, and if your shamrock goes away, you get a new one. the catch is you can't make it go away by drinking it haha. and you try having delicious Guiness sitting in front of you and not drinking it.... ain't fuckin' happening. I just thought it was a neat "quality control" concept. My Dad was actually born in Ireland and says they used to do that there too.


----------



## Adwex

Bored at home, felt like having a beer. This is another one that's been aging in my fridge for almost a year.

Dogfish Head Immort Ale.

Get it....Immort Ale...Imort-ale...imortal.






On the label:
"Vast in character, luscious and complex, this smooth full bodied ale reveals interwoven notes of maple, vanilla, and oak."

11% ABV.

Of all the Dogfish Heads I've had, this one is the hardest to get....near impossible.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hard to get, easy to drink. Right? These craft brews can put you in zombie mode if you aren't a hardcore drinker. 

As my doctor says, "You're healthy. One beer gets you high."


----------



## Landshark

carnada said:


> she was doing it too slow.....needs to be FAAASSSTERR



I'm just poking some harmless fun here... but aren't you a little too virgin to complain she needs to go faster?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well when he "does" get some, it will all be over in less than 20 seconds and he can ask her, "Was it good for you?"


----------



## customwhite

Carlsberg
Guinness


----------



## Kunnz

A Dublin Depth Charge: Pint of Guiness with a shot of rum added.


----------



## spacejunkie

Newcastle brown ale winner


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...USImport.JPG/175px-NewkieBrownAleUSImport.JPG


----------



## MartyStrat54

Oh shit, the European guys are laying down the real drinks. I spent some time over where they make "real" beer and wow did I have some hangovers. 

Ahh...Oktober Fest. That's better than the Mardi gras.


----------



## thrawn86

Kunnz said:


> A Dublin Depth Charge: Pint of Guiness with a shot of rum added.



What about Irish Carbombs?

@ junkie: Newcastle is good stuff.


----------



## Adwex

Cracked open something new tonight. Theobroma, from Dogfish Head.

$14 for a 22 oz. 






From the website:

Theobroma

Availability: Limited 
This beer is based on chemical analysis of pottery fragments found in Honduras which revealed the earliest known alcoholic chocolate drink used by early civilizations to toast special occasions. The discovery of this beverage pushed back the earliest use of cocoa for human consumption more than 500 years to 1200 BC. As per the analysis, Dogfish Head’s Theobroma (translated into 'food of the gods') is brewed with Aztec cocoa powder and cocoa nibs (from our friends at Askinosie Chocolate), honey, chilies, and annatto (fragrant tree seeds). It's light in color - not what you expect with your typical chocolate beer. Not that you'd be surpised that we'd do something unexpected with this beer!

This beer is part of our Ancient Ales series - along with Midas Touch, Chateau Jiahu, and other - step back in time and enjoy some Theobroma.

Since 'Every Beer Has A Story,' you'll want to check out the Quick Sip Clip for Theobroma:



Original Release Date: 05/2008 
ABV 9.0 %

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtXCJjJz6sI]YouTube - Quick Sip Clips by Dogfish Head: Theobroma[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

Interesting.


----------



## Adwex

Saturday night, my drummer is in Atlantic City, so no band practice. Staying home, bored.

Thought I'd crack open one of the big boys.

120 Minute IPA, the sickest beer ever made....that I know of, anyway.






9 bucks a bottle, 20% abv, the strongest and most flavorful beer I've ever had.
I love Dogfish Head.


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

Adwex said:


> Saturday night, I love Dogfish Head.



Ahh, I don't know what the "guys" would say about this, but this is the kind of stuff I stay away from.

Please, enjoy your beer.


----------



## Adwex

Rockin_Lisa said:


> Ahh, I don't know what the "guys" would say about this, but this is the kind of stuff I stay away from.
> 
> Please, enjoy your beer.



Suit yourself, more for me.






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtGQUJWYckY]YouTube - Dogfish Head - 120 Minute IPA from the tank[/ame]


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

Not available in my neck of the woods. I'm German so I like beer, it's the law you know? However, I like good Scotch and bourbon.


----------



## thrawn86

Wex, that pic above should be your new avatar!!! 

'Bit' into a Lagunitas Maximus IPA today. It 'bit' back harder.




From their site:
_Unlimited Release 

Leaning back on the restored Scrollarian vendta tera, she looked pale and gave her guest the prevarian eye. She spoke now only in pernicious circularity. Roundly he gave her the eye right back and she cupped it perspirianly. "Eat it!" he barked. Eyeing the eye, she allowed a rivulet of spittle to fall languid from her lip. "Why?" he asked again, this time repeatedly. "Why, why do you mock me?" Have I not been the idiom to which I am suited? Have I not swerved faithlessly?" A pall fell over them and then it fell over them again. "Again, why?", he asked again. "Again." she repeated with a touch of riparian ennui. "Give me the eye, now!" "Now?" "Now!" "When?" "What?" "Huh?"... On and on it went. What does it all have to do with beer? Huh!? Who?

Thanks for your trust, and as always: Think Globally, Drink Locally!! 

Say "LAH-GOO-KNEE-TUSS"_


----------



## 7daysofhell

When Im not drinking Stella Artois Im drinking this....


----------



## TwinACStacks

What Lisa? You don't like fish head on a Saturday night?






Well, you could _always_ become a NUN....

 TWIN


----------



## carnada

bud light lime haha


----------



## MartyStrat54

carnada said:


> bud light lime haha



The Number 1 beer of girlie boy's all across the globe.


----------



## thrawn86

I picked one of these up today:




Very apropo for our current economy.....w.t.f.!
7.8% and it is very malty as the label suggests. Nutty brown ale is good for the bones.


----------



## thrawn86

MartyStrat54 said:


> The Number 1 beer of girlie boy's all across the globe.



Nah, that was either Zima, Tequiza, or Smirnoff Ice.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Beer dammit, I was referencing to beer, not those college soft drinks.


----------



## carnada

FINE! its gonna be Corona the next time...........


----------



## Rockin_Lisa

You may want to get away from those kiddie drinks. Get your liver going with some real good scotch or bourbon and then chase it with a craft beer.

I love Oktober Fest. Lot's of excellent beer to sample.


----------



## bloosman1

I like Jim Beam, it's made from the same stuff as beer, but not as bubbly.


----------



## Adwex

My buddy told me about a local beer store that has a good selection of craft beer, so I checked it out today. Whoohoo, now I don't have to drive a million miles to get the good stuff. Picked up a 4 pack of one of my favorites:

Dogfish Head Burton Baton.






The label reads:
"This special ale is a two-thread blend of young and wood-aged imperial ale. Please share it with loved ones and hoard it from the non-believers."

...and there's a guy playing a guitar.






10% ABV, and you can taste the oak from the cask it was conditioned in.


----------



## Adwex




----------



## thrawn86




----------



## Landshark

bloosman1 said:


> I like Jim Beam, it's made from the same stuff as beer, but not as bubbly.



+ 1 million!


----------



## Adwex

Ok, for reasons I'll keep to myself for the time being, it's cause for celebration. Called my buddy up but he's working late tonight, so I'm gonna crack open one of the big boys in my collection and enjoy it at home.

Dogfish Head Raison D'Extra






This shit is like fine wine for beer lovers. This particular $9 bottle has been sitting in my fridge for about a year. There is a significant amount of sediment. The ABV isn't printed on the label, but it's around 15-18%. Not the strongest they make, but it's up there.

And it's the 2nd one they have with a cowboy guy holding a guitar on the label. Not sure what the connection is, but it's cool I guess.


----------



## Adwex

Who woulda thought that Sam Adams made "good" beer? 

Not me. But I've been wrong before. Yes, it's true.






Samuel Adams Imperial Series Double Bock

This is a malty brew. Nice and smooth, not hoppy bitter...and at 9.5% ABV, it'll do the job.
I think I paid about $11 for a 4-pack.

From the label:
"Samuel Adams Double Bock is brewed with a half pound of malt in each bottle, almost enough for a loaf of bread. This intense, rich lager reveals a deep mahogany color and velvety smooth flavor."


----------



## thrawn86

I am not a fan of Samuel Adams, as I feel you now pay for the label. I think it is decent beer, but all I usually see is the Boston Lager. I should hunt some of the other kinds down and sample....perhaps I've been wrong.

Week and a half ago it was Lagunitas Hop Stoooopid Ale. Wow. That was a LOT of hop flavor, and that's comming from a guy who loves IPA's.


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> I am not a fan of Samuel Adams, as I feel you now pay for the label. I think it is decent beer, but all I usually see is the Boston Lager. I should hunt some of the other kinds down and sample....perhaps I've been wrong.
> 
> Week and a half ago it was Lagunitas Hop Stoooopid Ale. Wow. That was a LOT of hop flavor, and that's comming from a guy who loves IPA's.



I wasn't a fan either...until I discovered this "Imperial Series". The Boston Lager is watered down convenience store supermarket crap. This Double Bock is the good stuff.

I've seen Lagunitas in the craft beer store, never tried it though. I'm not a fan of the super bitter IPAs.


----------



## thrawn86

Not all of their stuff is super bitter, but it's on that side of the spectrum.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Week and a half ago it was Lagunitas Hop Stoooopid Ale. Wow. That was a LOT of hop flavor, and that's comming from a guy who loves IPA's.



Thrawn, from a fellow hop head,





Tried Boonville Hop Otten?


----------



## thrawn86

No I haven't. Where's it from?


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> No I haven't. Where's it from?



Mendocino County, CA. 

Rated at 90 IBU (International bittering units), 7% by volume. 

Worth a spin if you like hops!


----------



## thrawn86

I thought it looked familiar. I think I've seen it in a few stores here. I'm about 160 miles as the crow flies north of there.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> I thought it looked familiar. I think I've seen it in a few stores here. I'm about 160 miles as the crow flies north of there.



I'm up in Oregon, and it's fairly easy to find here.


----------



## Hamohapic

I like fat tire, good beer.


----------



## thrawn86

Fat Tire is good. I like the 2 Below.

Well, tonight I finished up a side job, and polished off three Blue Moons....unfortunately, I had no oranges to slice and top them off with, so it was good, but not great. Viva la Friday!


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Fat Tire is good. I like the 2 Below.
> 
> Well, tonight I finished up a side job, and polished off three Blue Moons....unfortunately, I had no oranges to slice and top them off with, so it was good, but not great. Viva la Friday!



Beer is like sex, even when it's not the great, it's still pretty good!


----------



## thrawn86

Same thing goes for Pizza.


----------



## eljeffebrown

These three are like love in a bottle! the last is my buddy's IPA in stella glass. it's called DAHK PUU, yes thats "dark poo".


----------



## IbanezMark

my band goes through a LOT of this stuff


----------



## Hamohapic

thrawn86 said:


> Fat Tire is good. I like the 2 Below.
> 
> Well, tonight I finished up a side job, and polished off three Blue Moons....unfortunately, I had no oranges to slice and top them off with, so it was good, but not great. Viva la Friday!



I like Blue Moons, good beer i think that is Belgium beer i could be wrong but yah good beer.  

What do you think about Becks??


----------



## thrawn86

Blue Moon is a Coors product, I think.....made in "Golden Colorado" is a dead giveaway. 

I really don't drink Becks. I loves me some Grolsh every now and again, it is the King of the Green Beers.

I just saw a Samuel Adams commercial on TV, and they have remixed Thorogood's 'Who Do You Love?' into a pop/dance sounding song. You just cannot do something like that and retain clientel.

I will never buy another Samuel Adams product again.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Blue Moon is a Coors product, I think.....made in "Golden Colorado" is a dead giveaway.
> 
> I really don't drink Becks. I loves me some Grolsh every now and again, it is the King of the Green Beers.
> 
> "I just saw a Samuel Adams commercial on TV, and they have remixed Thorogood's 'Who Do You Love?' into a pop/dance sounding song. You just cannot do something like that and retain clientel."
> 
> I will never buy another Samuel Adams product again.



Blue moon is a “Belgian White” style beer….made in Golden Colorado! (Yep got Coors written all over it)

.....I just saw a Samuel Adams commercial on TV, and they have remixed Thorogood's 'Who Do You Love?' into a pop/dance sounding song. You just cannot do something like that and retain clientel.

You cant, not the discerning type any way!


----------



## thrawn86

Oh boy......mid week and I fell victim to this:






Sierra Nevada's 30th Anniversary.........Cork Topped.........limited run Stout.

Fritz Maytag, the owner of the Anchor Steam Brewing Co. in San Francisco (another of my favorites) came in on this one, and all I can say is WOW.

Poured it in a glass and got a head like Guiness throws off, only much darker and creamier.





9.2%, big bottle. Ran me $11; a little pricey, but this was a bad last few days, and when you lose someone, occasionally you need something like this.

Gooooooood. Creamy, a little bite, slightly bitter aftertaste (just like I like). I swear it melts in your mouth before you swallow it (embellishing a bit now, but not much  )


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Oh boy......mid week and I fell victim to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra Nevada's 30th Anniversary.........Cork Topped.........limited run Stout.
> 
> Fritz Maytag, the owner of the Anchor Steam Brewing Co. in San Francisco (another of my favorites) came in on this one, and all I can say is WOW.
> 
> Poured it in a glass and got a head like Guiness throws off, only much darker and creamier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.2%, big bottle. Ran me $11; a little pricey, but this was a bad last few days, and when you lose someone, occasionally you need something like this.
> 
> Gooooooood. Creamy, a little bite, slightly bitter aftertaste (just like I like). I swear it melts in your mouth before you swallow it (embellishing a bit now, but not much  )




Now thats a piece of art!!!! And a cork worth sniffing


----------



## thrawn86

She is great. I highly recommend if you can get one.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> She is great. I highly recommend if you can get one.



I'm on it!!!!!!


----------



## thrawn86

You said you're in Oregon, so you might be able to score one. We consider you part of the Left Coast.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> You said you're in Oregon, so you might be able to score one. We consider you part of the Left Coast.



Thanks man! Yep, Portland.

We have a pretty good beer selection up here. I'm pretty sure I can find one.

I am ready for a break form the IPA's too....


----------



## thrawn86

I'm sure you guys get Sierra Nevada products up there. Chico is only about 70 miles south of here. Heck, Zakk Wylde used to wear one of their sweatshirts in photoshoots, under his camo vest and everything. They are a pretty good brewery, even though they have become more of a national thing.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> I'm sure you guys get Sierra Nevada products up there. Chico is only about 70 miles south of here. Heck, Zakk Wylde used to wear one of their sweatshirts in photoshoots, under his camo vest and everything. They are a pretty good brewery, even though they have become more of a national thing.



I have always beer a big Sierra Nevada Fan! Lots of Pales and Celebrations have been enjoyed here!

Did you you try the standard issue Anniversary (IPA)??


----------



## thrawn86

No, just the Torpedo Extra IPA. That's got a real kick to it.

Off to bed for me tonight. Have a good evening Mann!


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> No, just the Torpedo Extra IPA. That's got a real kick to it.
> 
> Off to bed for me tonight. Have a good evening Mann!



Same Brother!

Catch you tomorrow!


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Busch beer ... simple and a clean finish. I don't need a beer that leaves a skunky or twisted after taste. I like Bud but the premium price has left a bitter taste in my wallet, so I opt for the simpler sibling. 

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Adwex

Thrawn, that stout looks awesome.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> She is great. I highly recommend if you can get one.



Damn! Strike one! I couldn't find a 30th Stout at my the local Beer store! I'm going to have to try plan B tomorrow.

So I went with the Tricerahops.....


----------



## thrawn86

Let us know how you do with your search.

TriceraHOPS looks dandy!


----------



## thrawn86

Breaking formation. Tonight it will be a glass of red. Yellow Tail's 60% Shiraz/40% Cab. Very nice to unwind with.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Let us know how you do with your search.
> 
> TriceraHOPS looks dandy!



I will keep you posted on my progress! 

Tricerhops took good care of me tonight in lew of my 30th Anniversary ...


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Breaking formation. Tonight it will be a glass of red. Yellow Tail's 60% Shiraz/40% Cab. Very nice to unwind with.



Nice!

But I dont know Thrawn, that sounds like a whole new breed of tread to me!

One we may have to start....


----------



## thrawn86

Red wine is good for the heart, in moderation. Better than beer or hard alcohol.


----------



## thrawn86

Oh, and great with a steak.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Red wine is good for the heart, in moderation. Better than beer or hard alcohol.



I couldnt agree more... 






I'm a little low on the usual suspects, right now, but these are the 4 that survived the winter...


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Oh, and great with a steak.



+10 Thrawn! That was the MO for tonights dinner! But I went with the Tricerahops and saved the vino for next round...


----------



## thrawn86

Got another Sierra Nevada 30th annie yesterday. Gonna save her for when I feel better.

You guys need to do yourselves a favor and pick one up.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Got another Sierra Nevada 30th annie yesterday. Gonna save her for when I feel better.
> 
> You guys need to do yourselves a favor and pick one up.



Man, I am still not having any luck.  I know where I can find one for sure, but is on the other side of town. I'll be out there for work tomorrow or Friday and pick one up!


----------



## thrawn86

Right on!


----------



## thrawn86

Friday May the 21st. Enjoying a few Italian style sausages with an old standby: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.

To tell the truth, my boys put me through heck this afternoon, so I put a few away to cope!


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Friday May the 21st. Enjoying a few Italian style sausages with an old standby: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.
> 
> To tell the truth, my boys put me through heck this afternoon, so I put a few away to cope!



My favorite coping tool ...BEER! 

Still have come up empty on the 30th Sierra!


----------



## thrawn86

I'll probably have to pack and ship you one.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> I'll probably have to pack and ship you one.



Dude, you would be the man for that Thrawn! 

Maybe we could arrange a swap? I could send you a couple of Oregon IPA's???


----------



## thrawn86

That might work.....do you have anything cool from the Deschutes Brewery? I mean, like not Mirror Pond or Black Butte. I get those around here.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> That might work.....do you have anything cool from the Deschutes Brewery? I mean, like not Mirror Pond or Black Butte. I get those around here.



I would have to take a look. I dont think Deshutes bottles their "craft" beers. You have to take them home in a growler (to-go jug), and that would not transport to you very well. 

We have some great local mircos that do bottle, Alemeta, Hair of the Dog, Hop Works, Bridge Port, Caldera...

What are your favorite flavors??? I know you liked the Hop Stupid. We have great IPA'a up hear....


----------



## Gtarzan81

Ok all, I've read the whole thread, and not i mention of Yuengling. It's only availably on the east coast, and it's my fave for sure. Fat tire is one of my other favorites. Living in Texas, Shiner is decent, but over hyped here. It's "the texas beer."

The Dogfish head offerings looked cool. I really want to try that 120 IPA now. Will keep ya posted.


----------



## Adwex

Gtarzan81 said:


> <snip>
> The Dogfish head offerings looked cool. I really want to try that 120 IPA now. Will keep ya posted.



It's tough to find. Even if you find a place that carries it, chances are slim that they actually have some on their shelf. If you do find some, please come back and give us your review.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Adwex said:


> It's tough to find. Even if you find a place that carries it, chances are slim that they actually have some on their shelf. If you do find some, please come back and give us your review.


Done and done. Heading over to Siegel's shortly. They have a ton of stuff.

Whoever mentioned the Pipeline Porter....mmmmm.that's good stuff. Like a dessert beer. Coffee and chocolate goodness.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Ok, I'm trying the Dogfish Raison D'etre here shortly.

The 120 min ipa is on a special backorder, and I'm on the list for when it comes in.


----------



## Adwex

Gtarzan81 said:


> Ok, I'm trying the Dogfish Raison D'etre here shortly.
> 
> The 120 min ipa is on a special backorder, and I'm on the list for when it comes in.



The Raison D'Etre is my favorite of all "medium" level craft beers, I always have some in the fridge. Someday you may want to try its big brother, Raison D'Extra....another one of Dogfish Head's extreme brews, and hard to get, like the 120 and the World Wide Stout. Those are the three big boys. Wait 'til you see the price of these bottles. You'll be shocked by the %ABV too.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Enjoying my first Raison right now, eating some great tacos, and watching some world cup. 

The raison is pretty good, good flavor, and very smooth. I dont like rough or bitter beers much at all. Doesnt have the bite that I expected an 8% to have. 

It's a good alternative to my Fat tire, which is my usual staple. I dont even bother with crap beers anymore.


----------



## Gtarzan81

I was a little leery, due to the price. $10.99 for a sixer? I was like, wtf? It's quite good brew, and at 8%, as far as alcohol goes, it IS a 12 of the weak sheiser beer. (bud light).

Cheers to your guys, as I will spend the rest of the day drinking these. Today is my Sunday, so I can enjoy. lol


----------



## Adwex

Gtarzan81 said:


> Enjoying my first Raison right now, eating some great tacos, and watching some world cup.
> 
> The raison is pretty good, good flavor, and very smooth. I dont like rough or bitter beers much at all. Doesnt have the bite that I expected an 8% to have.
> 
> It's a good alternative to my Fat tire, which is my usual staple. I dont even bother with crap beers anymore.



I'm not a fan of bitter, "hoppy" beers either. The 120 minute is so extreme though, it's bitterness is offset by its syrupy sweetness. I'm not sure if you'll like it, but it's so crazy you just have to try it. Buy at least 2 bottles, save one for later.


----------



## Adwex

Gtarzan81 said:


> I was a little leery, due to the price. $10.99 for a sixer? I was like, wtf? It's quite good brew, and at 8%, as far as alcohol goes, it IS a 12 of the weak sheiser beer. (bud light).
> 
> Cheers to your guys, as I will spend the rest of the day drinking these. Today is my Sunday, so I can enjoy. lol



A sixer goes for about $15 here.


----------



## thrawn86

Sadly, I caught the Corona Bug last weekend. I felt like mixing it up and going with something South of the Border. I now regret it. 

It's not bad, since I went with tacos and a lime and salt, but I miss my IPA's and Stouts....I'll have to make a run this weekend, since the fam will be gone; maybe I'll get silly and record a few clips of my amp, since I haven't done that yet. Then everyone can feel better about their playing.


----------



## thrawn86

Friday Friday Friday. My camera is in Oregon with my wife, so no pic's this week.....had a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout. Very smooth, English flavor to it. I'd give it good marks. Also down for the evening: Sierra Nevada Porter. Ahhhhhhh. Very nice.


----------



## Gtarzan81

thrawn86 said:


> Friday Friday Friday. My camera is in Oregon with my wife, so no pic's this week.....had a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout. Very smooth, English flavor to it. I'd give it good marks. Also down for the evening: Sierra Nevada Porter. Ahhhhhhh. Very nice.



I killed my fair share of PBR at the Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers show last night. Yes, its nothing special. The only special thing about it was the $2 drafts.


----------



## Adwex

I thoroughly enjoyed this with my pizza tonight.






Celebrator, a Bavarian Double Bock. A dark, smokey, very malty brew.
Thick and creamy.
A little tame though at 6.7%.

Every bottle comes with a little "necklace"...a plastic Ram.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Who cares where's the f'in beer? Really now. Bunch of alcoholics!


----------



## Adwex

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> Who cares where's the f'in beer? Really now. Bunch of alcoholics!



See my response in the other thread.


----------



## thrawn86

Sorry if this hits too close to home for you on some level. Just turn a blind eye to it if it bothers you that much. Enjoyment and Refreshment do not equate to Alcoholic.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Making another run to the Hy Vee liquor store. I had bought some really fine beers that were consumed by those who enjoy a real beer. Homemade steak fajitas with some damn good beef. Whole jalapenos peppers cut up longwise and cooked with thick white onions. Yeah, I was chugging the beers.

Now it's time to restock.


----------



## thrawn86

Ohhhhhhhh that's where it's at. My favorite to make. Usually grab just Tri Tip, cut for Carne Asada, season, brown, slice to order, let it warm in the bbq. Olive oil and salt and pepper over red, green, and yellow peppers w/ onion in a pan to carmelize. Sour cream, 3 cheese blend, avocado, salsa, ciliantro (that's the ultra secret ingredient!), olives if you like, beans too......wow, what a spread! I'm getting hungry again and it's the middle of the night! I usually break the Hispanic food cycle with a nice IPA or Brown ale, though.

This weekend, as my brother departed out of state for the last time, I had a few Sierra Nevada Tumblers. Brown Ale, very nice.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I just cooked up 10 pounds of chicken. I bought a bulk pack and it had the "yellow" sticker which meant it needed to be sold. I paid $4.15 for the bag. Slow cooked it at 300 in covered stainless steel pans. Let it cool and the meat just fell off. I froze two big bags and threw the third in the fridge as I'm going to make a mess of chicken enchiladas and chicken tacos.

Then I'll need some cold beers.

Well, I'm glad that you got to see your bro off in a good way. I toast a beer to his success.


----------



## thrawn86

macrylinda1 said:


> i have to keep it simple, BUDWEISER. i have tried many beers in my life, both foreign and domestic. but to me nothing beats the king of beers.



Nice Try! Reported.

Bought a 12'er of Lagunitas IPA tonight.....been a long week!


----------



## carnada

next week im turning 18! and im getting VERY drunk....and then later that night im seeing april wine live!


finally gonna buy a pack of CORONA


----------



## thrawn86

Oh boy. The next thing you'll buy is probably Mickey's to try and establish any Irish roots you may have!

Seriously man, don't go get wasted. It's not worth the toll it takes on the body, and not worth the risks. I think most of us on this thread enjoy our alcohol, but don't abuse it.

But if Corona is your choice, make sure you've got some fresh limes to squeeze into them, and a shaker of salt for the bottle tops! The only way to visit South of the Border to the South!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I haven't been hungover since my 40th birthday. I told myself that was going to be it. I drink for flavor and to compliment food. A good solid beer in the evening is just pure Americana.


----------



## thrawn86

Have to say goodbye to another friend. I've lost too many loved ones in the last year. This sucks. I really wish Lagunitas had their CapStout out right now; that would fill the bill. Have to hit the Maker's Mark for this one.

Good family friend. Tragic accident with a gun. Things shouldn't have to be this way.

Everyone, have a beer or a shot tonight for me. And for him.


----------



## diesect20022000

when i could still drink i had a strong affinity for beers. I loved our local great leaks Dortmunder gold and Elliot Ness but, for pure taste and whatnot i really like Boddington's Pub ale. I liked the Nitro ball beers a lot though never cared for guiness much. I did like Killians once in a while and Blue moon was alright for a spiced beer.heffeweizen's were a favorite too.


----------



## diesect20022000

thrawn86 said:


> Have to say goodbye to another friend. I've lost too many loved ones in the last year. This sucks. I really wish Lagunitas had their CapStout out right now; that would fill the bill. Have to hit the Maker's Mark for this one.
> 
> Good family friend. Tragic accident with a gun. Things shouldn't have to be this way.
> 
> Everyone, have a beer or a shot tonight for me. And for him.



sorry to hear that man.


----------



## thrawn86

Gave my amp a Cap job this evening:






I like my Mendocino Oatmeal Stout at 4.5 and my Anchor Steam Porter to Full. I try to crank the Lost Coast Downtown Brown as much as I can, and the Sierra Nevada Pale Ale to at least 6.

I think these were a good choice for my cap job. Anyone else notice a difference in sound after doing this?


----------



## Marshall Mann

What did those caps do for your tone Thrawn??? All my heads sound better after I twist a couple my self.

Nice selection BTW!


----------



## thrawn86

Marshall Mann said:


> What did those caps do for your tone Thrawn??? All my heads sound better after I twist a couple my self.
> 
> Nice selection BTW!



They helped my _perception_ of tone immensley. Just picked up a Sierra Nevada 30th Annie a few days ago too.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Admiral...I am very sorry. I missed the post about losing your friend. I know the feeling quite well...at my age folks are starting to leave this life at a very accelerated pace. You have my sincere condolences..and this slug of Coors light is for you both...cheers.


----------



## sam marshall

the tone is in the caps


----------



## thrawn86

chuckharmonjr said:


> Admiral...I am very sorry. I missed the post about losing your friend. I know the feeling quite well...at my age folks are starting to leave this life at a very accelerated pace. You have my sincere condolences..and this slug of Coors light is for you both...cheers.



Thanks Chuck. What makes it harder is that he was only 19.


----------



## gunboatstudio

thrawn86 said:


> Gave my amp a Cap job this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my Mendocino Oatmeal Stout at 4.5 and my Anchor Steam Porter to Full. I try to crank the Lost Coast Downtown Brown as much as I can, and the Sierra Nevada Pale Ale to at least 6.
> 
> I think these were a good choice for my cap job. Anyone else notice a difference in sound after doing this?



That's awesome, Thrawn! Mendocino makes Boont, right? That stuff is pure gold! +1 on all Anchor Steam. +1 on Sierra Nevada. I've been enjoying their Tumbler this season. Never heard of Lost Coast before...


----------



## gunboatstudio

thrawn86 said:


> Thanks Chuck. What makes it harder is that he was only 19.



Oh, I missed this. Sorry for your loss. It's always hardest when we lose the young.


----------



## thrawn86

My confession: Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary is waaaay too sweet. I've had enough of it to formulate an opinion. Imagine a great dark beer, with just enough bitterness, but far too sweet of an aftertaste. If this is your thing, go for it.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> My confession: Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary is waaaay too sweet. I've had enough of it to formulate an opinion. Imagine a great dark beer, with just enough bitterness, but far too sweet of an aftertaste. If this is your thing, go for it.



Hey Thrawn,

I would have to agree with your assessment. I was not a big fan of it. 

With the cold weather I am thinking of going with some Obsidian Stout over the weekend. Big and black!


----------



## MartyStrat54

I got a case of original Honey Brown and a 12 pack of Rolling Rock for part of the Thanksgiving fare.


----------



## thrawn86

Rolling Rock isn't too bad. I actually like the green beers, despite being a fan of hops and bitterness.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Franziskaner Dunkel Hefeweisen is my current favorite beer. I had some more yesterday and remembered why I liked it so much. Smokey, with almost a ginger type taste. Very smooth.


----------



## MartyStrat54

...and somebody got paid to do that body painting. What a way to make a living. (In a good way.)


----------



## Strateuphoria

The best






2nd





3rd


----------



## thrawn86

Have to send props to my man Adwex. Hit a local specialty liquor store after work and found Dogfish Head's 90 Minute IPA. Only one problem......they were out!  D'oh.

But they did have a few other Dogfish Head selections. I came away with Palo Santo Marron. Unfiltered brown ale at 12%. A bit on the sweeter side for my taste, but very good for a brown ale.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Have you caught that new show on TV about micro breweries? Dogfish Head is like a star attraction.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Marty...Thrawn...Ad....Jon...any of you guys....ever find yourself in LA (Lower Alabama) you are more than welcome at my house....cold beer and hot steaks! Just let me know.


----------



## thrawn86

Dude, that rocks!

@Marty: Yeah, I've seen the previews for Brew Masters. Dogfish's main brewer is the host or something. Didn't buy it for that reason. I'll try a beer on a suggestion from a friend more readily that from a TV endorsement.

Dang, I forgot to ask if they had any Grolsch swing top bottles. I've been seriously wanting a few of those lately....must be the Scando-European in me coming out.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Anything by the good people at Leinenkugel's in Chippewa Falls, WI is good for me.


----------



## blues_n_cues

gave up on beer in flavor of rum...
oops.. i mean in favor of...
yeah thats it...


----------



## thrawn86

blues_n_cues said:


> gave up on beer in flavor of rum...
> oops.. i mean in favor of...
> yeah thats it...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4A-fEw4iWM&feature=related]YouTube - Why is the rum gone!?[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

Enjoying a Lost Coast 8 Ball Stout to wind down for the evening. Dreadfully good stuff!  I'd partake of one of my Dogfish, but I might not get up for work manana.


----------



## cagamp1

Here's my beer (collection).
View attachment 3980

Luv the Duvel and the Spaten Optimator.
I stick to the Warsteiner...it's easier to find.
I've got to find some of that stronger stuff i'm reading about.
I also like a little Jack once in a while.


----------



## gunboatstudio

We went to Portland, Maine this weekend to sample the locals. Geary's Winter Ale for the win. A few fine offerings from Gritty's too. The Great Lost Bear has a good 70 on tap, for any beer nuts in the area.

Showing home-state pride and cracking open an Ipswitch Oatmeal Stout now. I'll be enjoying it with stove-top popcorn and Predators. Cheers!


----------



## Adwex

MartyStrat54 said:


> Have you caught that new show on TV about micro breweries? Dogfish Head is like a star attraction.



Yes, I've seen it. "Brewmasters". Sam Calagione is the man behind Dogfish Head, it's pretty much HIS show.


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Have to send props to my man Adwex. Hit a local specialty liquor store after work and found Dogfish Head's 90 Minute IPA. Only one problem......they were out!  D'oh.
> 
> But they did have a few other Dogfish Head selections. I came away with Palo Santo Marron. Unfiltered brown ale at 12%. A bit on the sweeter side for my taste, but very good for a brown ale.



I don't care the for the 90 minute...too bitter for me. You may like it though. Oddly enough, I LOVE the 120 minute...which is hoppy to the extreme. If you can find a bottle of that......GET IT. Trust me.

As with many Dogfish Head brews, there's a story behind the Palo Santo Marron....it's brewed in vats made from some special wood found in Paraguay.

Palo Santo Marron | Dogfish Head Craft Brewed Ales

It's pretty good, very dark and malty.


----------



## Adwex

Btw Thrawn, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. I've lost a few family members over the last few years, I understand the pain. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Uncle Beef

Gotta go with the Black and Tan's. Guinness and Bass. Love that. Gordon Biersch is a nice micro brew as well if your out on the left coast. Sam Adams summer ale is awesome when its the time of year so smooth and yummy.


----------



## thrawn86

Went with a few favorites today: My old standby, Lagunitas IPA, and my other, more seasonal love: Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale. The only brew to ever make me see stuff. I'm not kiddin'. Story follows.

Long about November, Sierra Nevada starts making the Celebration Ale. They cut a good run until after the first of the year. Usually you can still find some until late Jan/early Feb. So I partake a bit every year. Winter of 2006 comes along, and I buy a 6'er. I enjoy a few one evening with and after dinner.

Then the fun began. I started feeling very strange, disconnected almost. Like 'medicine head', if you will. Then I start seeing a holographic 'string' in my vision. So I think I've got something in my eye. However, when I close my eyes, I can _still see it!_ In about 15-20 minutes it fades away. So I don't instantly connect the two. The same effect happens at least 3 or 4 more times.

Finally I freak out and head for the optometrist. He takes a look at my eyes, retina's, etc. and concludes that nothing is wrong with me. He suggests that the effects I have been experiencing may be a blood pressure related effect, or an allergy. So, relieved that I don't have a serious optical problem but still puzzled, I head home.

That night, I take a beer. Lo and behold, the same crap starts to happen, and finally I put it all together. D'oh!!! I have to get rid of my beer. That is a crime against humanity. But the effect stops, and I've not had clouded vision since.

Thus far, the 2010 edition has proven delicious, red in color, smooth to the palate, and crisp with a bite to finish. And no pharmecologial effects have thus far surfaced.


----------



## Blisster

In the keg in the fridge about 15 feet from where I'm sitting right now. Its a smoked scotch ale that I brewed myself about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## thrawn86

Nice. You're in the Bay...not far from Anchor Steam!


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Well dang...I guess Im too much of a rednek with ll this discussion of boo-tique brews. Gimme Rocky Mountain Branch Water everyday of the week and twice on Sundays.....yee-haaaw!


----------



## thrawn86

Ain't nuthin wrong with that, Chuck. I've just got a taste for something with a serious bitter bite, and IPA's are where it's at for me. Partake in moderation and it's all good my bro.


----------



## thrawn86

War Eagle, Roll Beer!


----------



## Blisster

Thrawn, have you tried the Sierra Torpedo IPA? HOP-freaking-tastic!


----------



## thrawn86

Yep. It's enough to bite your lip off. I still prefer Lagunitas IPA or Lost Coast Indica IPA to Torpedo. However, Sierra Nevada's Pale Ale and Porter are still super hard to beat.


----------



## Blisster

yeah, Lagunitas IPA is my go-to, but there s decent local brewpub nearby that has a good IPA, and sometimes I'm in the mood for something SUPER hoppy, so I go for the Torpedo.
Have you tried Russian River Brewing's Pliny the Elder? It's hard to find but its hands down one of the best beers I've ever had.


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Have to send props to my man Adwex. Hit a local specialty liquor store after work and found Dogfish Head's 90 Minute IPA. Only one problem......they were out!  D'oh.
> 
> But they did have a few other Dogfish Head selections. I came away with Palo Santo Marron. Unfiltered brown ale at 12%. A bit on the sweeter side for my taste, but very good for a brown ale.



Stopped in the local beer distributor that has a craft beer section, looking for that new Dogfish Head "Bitches Brew" they featured in that Brewmasters show, but they were all sold out. Picked up a 4 pack of the Palo Santo Marron while I was there instead.

Mmm mmm malty.


----------



## thrawn86

It's always a bummer when you go for your fave and they're sold out. I hit up the Liquor Barn for some 90 Minute IPA and they were still sold out....in fact, sold out of ALL Dogfish Head products....when I procured my IPA and Celebration's last week.


----------



## gunboatstudio

Scoring a beer-brewing kit for Christmas this year from my father-in-law. Time to take advantage of the free hops and malt, since my wife works at a brewery!


----------



## Blisster

gunboat, check out HomeBrewTalk.com - Beer, Wine, Mead, & Cider Brewing Discussion Community. if you wanna learn about home-brew, and welcome to yet ANOTHER addiction!


----------



## Adwex

A friend of mine got a brewing kit and made his own. Although I'm sure it was fun to do, I wasn't impressed with the end result...most likely due to the mediocre ingredients. If you're gonna make your own beer, make it EXTRA good.


----------



## gunboatstudio

Blisster- I'm not even going to click on that link once. The last thing I need is another forum to take away from my productivity at work! 

Adwex, I'm surprised that you only have one friend who's home-brewing. It's all the rage over here. 

It'll probably turn into another thing for my wife and I to bicker about. I love all types of beer. She loves IPA only. "Stop dry-hopping my damn heffeweizen, woman!" Maybe we need a His and Hers kit.

Tonight was Stone IPA and Ruination. Now I'm home and washing it down with a Pabst. Cheers!


----------



## RiverRatt

Wow, I just jumped in here for the first time and everybody's IPA'ing. I'm finishing off a set of Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA. Not bad for around here. Other than a handful of shops, Michelob is about as exotic as it gets here. I'd have to go to Memphis to find most of these brews.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Shiner Holiday Cheer. I'm on bottle #3 right now....


----------



## thrawn86

Lagunitas Cappuccino Stout FTW!!!!
Yes.


----------



## thrawn86

j2112c mentioned something about the first sip on a Friday and how it's restorative. I agree. And it's still..........


thrawn86 said:


> Lagunitas Cappuccino Stout FTW!!!!



But I'm down to the last bottle......


----------



## Blisster

sadly, both of my homebrew kegs are currently empty. Hopefully I'll have time to brew up a batch or two next weekend.


----------



## Blisster

in the meantime, I'm sipping some Maker's Mark, neat.


----------



## thrawn86

WTG. I'm out of the Mark, currently. It's best when neat.


----------



## Adwex

Ok, I'm a little late to post this, but better late than never.

Back in February, I was working in a town called Holland, in western Michigan. My coworker and I found this really cool brew pub/restaurant called New Holland Brewery.
They had a brew they called "Dragon's Milk".






Dare I say....possibly the best beer I've ever had. Not too crazy like the high end Dogfish stuff, but MMMMMMMM good. Dark and malty, caramely, sweet, just a hint of hoppyness, 10% abv
I had three. Good thing my coworker was there to drive.

I tried to get some to ship home, but they didn't have any more small bottles, just growlers filled from the tap...and they wouldn't ship any out of state. I was severely bummed out.


----------



## Gtarzan81

AD, tell me you at least asked for a to-go cup?


----------



## Adwex

Gtarzan81 said:


> AD, tell me you at least asked for a to-go cup?



Nah, three was enough, at 10%. I was getting hammered.

Believe me, I tried to convince them to ship some to NY. I was gonna buy a few cases.

I grabbed a bottle of their nice stout though, for a buddy back home.


----------



## GuN'R

If yer ever in Michigan again, try the Bells Pale Ale. It's from K-Zoo. You can find it in most specialty beer shops.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Heineken

All the way


----------



## diesel king

My fav beers...
















This thread has inspired me to reach into the fridge and grab a cold one.. cheers marshall forum


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Of course! Stella!!!


----------



## rich24a

I thought I'd contribute to this thread as I'm now legally able to drink here in he UK... 

One of my favourite beers is the very predictable Guinness...






However, one of my other favourites is Wychwood Brewery's Hobgoblin beer....






It's quite a nice british beer that is brewed in Oxfordshire... It's a fairly strong beer, although it doesn't have a that high alcohol content, but I find it so difficult to describe proper beers, they are really complicated tasting and alot more interesting than just lager, which is what I was used to before being 18...


----------



## Blisster

best.beer.ever.


----------



## Adwex

A few days ago, on the way to the Dallas airport, I stopped for lunch at BJ's Brewery, and had an awesome beer.
They call it "Tatonka Stout". Mmmmmm, definitely on my top 5 beers I've ever had. 10% abv, sweet and malty, and ohhhh so good.






It took about 10 minutes for the creamy head to settle down.


----------



## Blisster

this seemes to be missing from my above post and I can't edit it anymore.


----------



## thrawn86

It's still there, Blisster.

Had a few Lost Coast Downtown Brown's the other day. Adam, those B.J.'s restaurants are the bomb. Got a few around Sactown and Roseville. They do brew a good beer, although I didn't care for their Porter.....it felt a bit lifeless to me.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i guess i'm just a regular kind of guy.....as long as i have Rolling Rock or Bud Ice in the beermeister i'm happy......wish i could get the wife to drink Yuengling


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> ... Adam, those B.J.'s restaurants are the bomb. Got a few around Sactown and Roseville. They do brew a good beer, although I didn't care for their Porter.....it felt a bit lifeless to me.



This stout had plenty of life, it was the "creamiest" brew I've ever had...it was almost thick.

Didn't know BJ's was a chain, maybe I'll see another one in my travels.


----------



## Adwex

Buggs.Crosby said:


> i guess i'm just a regular kind of guy.....as long as i have Rolling Rock or Bud Ice in the beermeister i'm happy......wish i could get the wife to drink Yuengling



Dude, you gotta branch out a little, there's a whole world of craft beer out there. You don't realize what you're missing until you try some of this stuff.
Yuengling isn't bad for a "production" beer, but it's just colored water compared to the higher end brews.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Adwex said:


> Dude, you gotta branch out a little, there's a whole world of craft beer out there. You don't realize what you're missing until you try some of this stuff.
> Yuengling isn't bad for a "production" beer, but it's just colored water compared to the higher end brews.



I agree.....but it's pure economics.....what do we both like that saves cash


----------



## Gtarzan81

Adwex said:


> Dude, you gotta branch out a little, there's a whole world of craft beer out there. You don't realize what you're missing until you try some of this stuff.
> Yuengling isn't bad for a "production" beer, but it's just colored water compared to the higher end brews.



I will not tolerate the disrespecting of the best beer ever, Yuengling, on this thread. This is your warning Adwex!


----------



## RiverRatt

If you guys get a chance to try Lazy Magnolia Southern Pecan nut brown ale, give it a shot. It's along the lines of Newcastle, but really has a character all its own. It's definitely the best beer ever to come out of Mississippi.

Lazy Magnolia Home Page


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Gtarzan81 said:


> I will not tolerate the disrespecting of the best beer ever, Yuengling, on this thread. This is your warning Adwex!


----------



## Adwex

Gtarzan81 said:


> I will not tolerate the disrespecting of the best beer ever, Yuengling, on this thread. This is your warning Adwex!



Take it easy, I give Yuengling some props. It's probably the best beer you can get at 7-11 (if they ran out of Bass)
It also happens to be the oldest brewery in the United States.


----------



## RiverRatt

We just got Yuengling here. My brother-in-law is from Jersey. Now he can get Mickey's and Yuengling at the local store. Yuengling ain't bad with some bratwurst on the grill. I like the Black and Tan okay, and the lager is more drinkable than the Bud/Miller choices we usually have around here.


----------



## Gtarzan81

I got hooked on the Yuengling lager when I was in Tampa at school. They have a brewery in Tampa also.


----------



## diesel king

Is there anything better than coold beeer? 






No. Theres not


----------



## StootMonster

I have a gripe about stella:

I first tried it last summer. Before Stella, I would buy Southpaw (it was the name of my first band, so of course I had to drink it). Stella was great. The past few months (I don't drink too often) I've bought two 12 packs. They were all skunky like Heineken. It was terrible!

So

I moved on. I found New Castle and tried it. AWESOME BEER!

Also, for honorable mention... I was flying from Michigan back to Charlotte and had a layover in Memphis. I stopped in at Memphis BBQ for some lunch and had a Sam Adams and a Memphis BBQ pulled pork sandwich - I thought the rapture had come (sorry, couldn't resist myself).. it was an amazing combination.


----------



## RiverRatt

Stoot, if you like Newcastle, there's a brew from Lazy Magnolia Brewery in Mississippi called Southern Pecan Nut Brown Ale. It is GOOD and tastes similar to Newcastle. They have a website that lists their distributors.

There are a handful of southern brews that I like. Abita has some good stuff. My favorite summer brew is Negra Modelo with a slice of lime and some salsa and chips. Good stuff. I just got home with a pizza and some Moosehead for tonight.

Here's the Lazy Magnolia website:

http://www.lazymagnolia.com/SouthernPecan.html


----------



## StootMonster

Thanks man, I'll check it out.


----------



## FirstStone

bloosman1 said:


> I love Kirin, also love Phillipino Beer, San Miguel and Red Horse! Sing Ha is good too (Korean)


 I love Kirin too, just the lager though. Unfortunately all i can find now is the Ichiban which just doesn't do it for me. We have a good local beer Christian Morlein- their O.T.R. (Over the Rhine) draft is a must at Reds games.


----------



## FirstStone

Going with Heineken and Foster's leftovers tonight- it's Friday so what ya got? also a bit of Quervo to make things interesting. Not playing again till next Sat out of town in Dayton, OH....might catch some friends playing this weekend though.


----------



## Adwex

Just got back from the beer store, picked up a growler (gallon bottle) of Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre. Gonna bring over to my cousin's house for the Memorial Day BBQ Sunday.

Also picked up two bottles of Hair Of The Dog - Adam. Really good stuff...and I like the name. 6 bucks/ 12 oz bottle, 10% abv. Had one with dinner, mmmmmmmm.


----------



## StootMonster

Beer 30


----------



## RiverRatt

Man, you guys have it good. Great beers within easy shopping distance. Around here we have to dodge the temperance workers and when you finally get to a place that has good beer, there's that guy giving you that "Shit, I could buy a case of Milwaukee's Best for that!" look. Screw that. I'd rather drink 2 or 3 bottles of good beer than a case of "The Beast". 

We got all progressive around here back in the '80s and had a drive through beer store - you literally drove up to the counter through the middle of the building. Their special-of-the-house was a gallon milk jug of Milwaukee's Best for like $4. One guy I was hanging around with at the time would get at least two to get through a Saturday night. If that didn't work, you could go to the Moose Lodge and buy a gallon of what they called a Tom Collins (any sort of fruit juice with cheap gin in it) for about the same price. Then we'd hang out at the city park and watch the vapor trails behind the birds flying over or go jam in the pavilion until the cops chased us away. Looking back, I have no idea how I survived my 20's.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Going with the Vortex IPA tonight. Brewed here in OR in Astoria (my buddy is working there)






It's big at 7.7, shwing!! 

Then I going to break into this baby this weekend, 






Along with some 15 year old Glenfiddich and a Cuban..............but thats another thread all together!


----------



## FirstStone

Why is it giving me hell to just post a pic...arghhh. Dark Helmet Imperial Schwarzbier...good stuff. I hate urls...tried copy/paste and insert image...whatev. 9% alc.

http://http://www.myspace.com/my/photos/photo/21317575/Album

insert link?


----------



## wizard_37

Well when i am drinking beer its coors light, most of the time its scotch on the rocks, and no i am not an alcoholic, i am a drunk i don't go to meetings. lol


----------



## wizard_37

Here in louisiana we got drive threw daquri huts.


----------



## FirstStone

Great Lakes IPA from Cleveland. 9%. 

good stuff. Got practice in a few hours, getting ready for tomorrow's show.


----------



## FirstStone

FirstStone said:


> Why is it giving me hell to just post a pic...arghhh. Dark Helmet Imperial Schwarzbier...good stuff. I hate urls...tried copy/paste and insert image...whatev. 9% alc.
> 
> http://http://www.myspace.com/my/photos/photo/21317575/Album
> 
> insert link?


 
jeeze I hate computer BS sometimes. insert link not insert image...could never do computer science.


----------



## blues_n_cues

wizard_37 said:


> Well when i am drinking beer its coors light, most of the time its scotch on the rocks, and no i am not an alcoholic, i am a drunk i don't go to meetings. lol



lol. it's white russian day here @ Casa De Blues. the 6pk of bud light lime may live to see another day.


----------



## IbanezMark

I discovered a new favorite a little while ago.

Leffe brune is a very dark, "heavy" beer. Something like 6.5%, kind of a mellow chocolatey taste. Yummmm


----------



## Adwex

Marshall Mann said:


> ....Then I going to break into this baby this weekend,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huge Dogfish Head fan here...haven't tried the Black and Blue though. I dunno, the thought of blueberries in beer don't appeal to me. I tried the Fort, and raspberries definitely didn't work.

Let us know how it was.


----------



## Adwex

IbanezMark said:


> I discovered a new favorite a little while ago.
> 
> Leffe brune is a very dark, "heavy" beer. Something like 6.5%, kind of a mellow chocolatey taste. Yummmm



That looks and sounds awesome. Love dark, heavy brews.


----------



## Midnight Blues

My favorite:






I like Murhpy's and Young's Chocolate Stout as well.


*Midnight Blues*

1972 LP Custom (1954 Black Beauty "Fretless Wonder" LE)
1976 LP Deluxe
2011 Peter Frampton Les Paul (PF 654)
2008 Alex Lifeson Inspired By ES-355 (AL 028)
2001 Fender American Stratocaster 
Washburn D10S Acoustic
Dean Markley Strings (Reg. 10-46 gauge)
Marshall 1974X "Blues Breaker"
Marshall MG50DFX 
Marshall MG15
Marshall MS-2
Vox V848 "Clyde McCoy" Wah Wah
Fulltone "Soul Bender"
Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe
Fulltone OCD
Fulltone PlimSoul
Morley Volume Pedal
Boss DD7 Digital Delay
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Marshall CAT Tuner


----------



## StootMonster

Sorry man. I just can't drink a chocolate beer. That sounds nappy.


----------



## StootMonster

Marshall Mann said:


> Going with the Vortex IPA tonight. Brewed here in OR in Astoria (my buddy is working there)
> 
> 
> 
> It's big at 7.7, shwing!!
> 
> Then I going to break into this baby this weekend,
> 
> 
> 
> Along with some 15 year old Glenfiddich and a Cuban..............but thats another thread all together!



How did it go? Sounds like the kind of night I need lately.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Adwex said:


> Huge Dogfish Head fan here...haven't tried the Black and Blue though. I dunno, the thought of blueberries in beer don't appeal to me. I tried the Fort, and raspberries definitely didn't work.
> 
> Let us know how it was.



You know, I have to admit you were right AD. It was a bit sweet for me, and they used a Belgian yeast so it had that banana / citric aftertaste. Not a bad beer, but I don't think it will make the regular rotation.


----------



## Adwex

FirstStone said:


> Why is it giving me hell to just post a pic...arghhh. Dark Helmet Imperial Schwarzbier...good stuff. I hate urls...tried copy/paste and insert image...whatev. 9% alc.
> 
> http://http://www.myspace.com/my/photos/photo/21317575/Album
> 
> insert link?



Use this:
TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Marshall Mann

StootMonster said:


> How did it go? Sounds like the kind of night I need lately.



It was a good weekend Stoot. As mentioned, the Dog Fish was so so, but we made up for it with the scotch. Nothing like drinking a well-made whiskey with someone else who appreciates it the way you do. 

Here’s to you getting some down time in my friend


----------



## RiverRatt

No beer tonight. I've got a pretty mellow buzz from a bottle of Mondavi Pinot Noir.


----------



## Marshall Mann

RiverRatt said:


> No beer tonight. I've got a pretty mellow buzz from a bottle of Mondavi Pinot Noir.



I love me a good Pinot, Cab, Merlot or Syrah!


----------



## RiverRatt

Gawd what a week. My potassium bottomed out and I thought I was having a heart attack Friday. I'm still not feeling right - lots of fatigue and weak muscles. It just came a nice rain here and dropped the temp down to around 72. I'm gonna sit on the back patio and have a Red Stripe or three and a bud and throw something on the grill and relax for what's left of the weekend.   :cool2:


----------



## Adwex

RiverRatt said:


> Gawd what a week. My potassium bottomed out and I thought I was having a heart attack Friday. I'm still not feeling right - lots of fatigue and weak muscles. It just came a nice rain here and dropped the temp down to around 72. I'm gonna sit on the back patio and have a Red Stripe or three and a bud and throw something on the grill and relax for what's left of the weekend.   :cool2:



Sounds like a good plan. What's on the menu? Take a pic.


----------



## Adwex

A couple weeks ago I tried a local place called Miller's Ale House. I was disappointed when I found out they didn't brew their own beer. Oh well, I tried the sampler of "craft beers".
Disappointed again.











They were out of Dogfish, so I substituted a Bass. That turned out to be the best one. Sad.
The middle one was the Stone Brewery "Arrogant Bastard". I've had it before, it's way too arrogant for me.  Too much floral hoppy flavor...like you just drank a bitter flower.


----------



## RiverRatt

Adwex said:


> Sounds like a good plan. What's on the menu? Take a pic.



Too late. It was my son's birthday. He wanted burgers and brats. He's not quite old enough for the beer yet. I got some colby jack cheese and used a couple of slices on each patty. I don't eat them and the kids like a lot of cheese. Give me a bratwurst on a wheat roll with some german mustard and sauer kraut and a beer and I'm happy.


----------



## RiverRatt

Last weekend was my wife's birthday. She wanted Mexican food. Here's the view from my side of the table.


----------



## diesel king

Beer and mexican food together was simply meant to be!


----------



## GIBSON67

I am a beer whore! 

I thought I had some experience until I read this thread.

My fav is Bass Ale ever since a trip to England and that's all they had on tap.

Salv Optimator is really good. And I like the Yengling Black and Tan, not bad.

Stella Attois, I had a skunky case so I won't ever buy again. 

I am going to try some of these brews y'all mentioned, especially the 120!

If you ever get to New Orleans, go to Cooter Brown's, they pride themselves in their vast beer options. I used to work there back in the 80's and we could have a beer every hour, it was a great job!


----------



## RiverRatt

Is there another beer in NOLA besides Abita? I thought they had a beer for every occasion. Except for that grape one. Ugh.


----------



## jsowder

RiverRatt said:


> Last weekend was my wife's birthday. She wanted Mexican food. Here's the view from my side of the table.


 that pic just says : you WILL have the shits.. no two ways about it.

but onthe subject of beer, I prefer to slide over to the local Kmart and scare up a case of Pabst.

the wife likes miller lite so Ill drink hers when Im out.


----------



## RiverRatt

Nope. Not even a close call


----------



## MartyStrat54

I can't even remember when the last time was that I drank a Pabst. I know that about five years ago, it got real popular again with the 21yo crowd, especially in the big northeastern cities like Chicago.


----------



## jsowder

its popular with me because I can afford it.

did some late night shopping at wal mart and I was flirting with the idea of snagging a case of schlitz but then thought better of it..


----------



## RiverRatt

There's a little convenience store near home that sells Pabst. They have the Bud family, Coors, Miller, Milwaukee's Best, and Pabst. I think their only nod to more expensive brews is Corona. The Pabst is usually what I come away with.


----------



## Adwex

BJ's Brewhouse, Sugarland Texas - Tatonka Stout

The creamiest beer I've ever had. Low carbonation, relentlessly thick head, malty and sweet...absolutely delicious. Mmmmmmm












Puts Guinness to shame.


----------



## tonyl

Goodnight ...hic!


----------



## FirstStone

good stuff, aged in an oak barrel @ 8.2%. Strong at first but surprisingly drinkable as you get to the bottom.


----------



## StootMonster

FirstStone said:


> good stuff, aged in an oak barrel @ 8.2%. Strong at first but surprisingly drinkable as you get to the bottom.



That's because you're half drunk by the time you get to the bottom!!!

LOL


I got wasted on Tequila Black once and by the time I got to the bottom of the bottle, it was like drinking water.


----------



## RiverRatt

That's strange. For some reason I bought a bottle of tequila this week. I'll try to Drink Responsibly. 

I told my wife to pick up some beer at Kroger Thursday when she told me I was grilling burgers and brats that night. My 16-year-old daughter picked out Blue Moon Summer Ale. That bothers me on some level. Turns out that we had one of those July thunderstorms that sits in one place for 2 or 3 hours, so instead of firing up the grill I ended up going to pick up a pizza. The beer didn't go to waste.


----------



## Trower74

Why have a beer when you can carry a keg?


----------



## RiverRatt

Yech. Now I remember why I don't drink tequila.


----------



## diesel king

I just had one of these






It went down well


----------



## RiverRatt

Now I know what Land Shark Island Style Lager tastes like. If a beer reaches room temperature before I finish a bottle, it ain't happening.


----------



## timgman

Ipa's mainly...


My brother in-law and I brew and grow our own hops...
mmmmmmmmmmmm
I like a nice westmalle,,
Chimay' ... 
so on.. bitter is important to me...


----------



## Blisster

timgman said:


> Ipa's mainly...
> 
> 
> My brother in-law and I brew and grow our own hops...
> mmmmmmmmmmmm
> I like a nice westmalle,,
> Chimay' ...
> so on.. bitter is important to me...



I brew too! Though I don't grow hops, and typically do partials or extract kits.
I've got a nice rich american amber conditioning right now and a Belgian Wit that will be ready to keg and carbonate next weekend.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

My girlfriend buys me this sometimes (when she's in a good mood)


----------



## Grenade

woodddj said:


> i have to keep it simple, BUDWEISER. i have tried many beers in my life, both foreign and domestic. but to me nothing beats the king of beers.


 I too have tried many beers, most of them Bud.


----------



## RiverRatt

Chili Poblanos and Negra Modelo. Life is good


----------



## bloosman1

RiverRatt said:


> That's strange. For some reason I bought a bottle of tequila this week. I'll try to Drink Responsibly.
> 
> I told my wife to pick up some beer at Kroger Thursday when she told me I was grilling burgers and brats that night. My 16-year-old daughter picked out Blue Moon Summer Ale. That bothers me on some level. Turns out that we had one of those July thunderstorms that sits in one place for 2 or 3 hours, so instead of firing up the grill I ended up going to pick up a pizza. The beer didn't go to waste.



Yup..Got me a little Jim Beam to wet my wistle!

---J---


----------



## thrawn86

Had a nice Lost Coast 8-Ball Oatmeal Stout today. Man, something about a good dark beer...........Jim Beam is good too.


----------



## RiverRatt

I'm just waiting for a nice cool Fall Saturday, a six pack of a good dark beer, a pot of chili on the stove and college football on TV. Maybe we'll get some Beck's Oktoberfest around here this year.


----------



## GuN'R

RiverRatt said:


> I'm just waiting for a nice cool Fall Saturday, a six pack of a good dark beer, a pot of chili on the stove and college football on TV. Maybe we'll get some Beck's Oktoberfest around here this year.


 
Sounds like home to me, I hope that's venison chili on the stove


----------



## RiverRatt

That's a distinct possibility.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This thread needs a beer song ... looks like a time for a little Motor City Hardcore, ALD style! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO9oCj7DdvU]Drink Beer, The Almighty Lumberjacks of Death, Live at Saint Andrews Hall. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RiverRatt

Countdown to Oktoberfest has officially begun. I had to get some Beck's tonight to tide me over until the blessed event.


----------



## Redders

Recently tried this stuff in France...






So nice, can't find it anywhere in the UK though


----------



## diesel king

I had a 'few' pints of these last night..


----------



## thrawn86

I can always count on my UK bro's to throw down a few pints. Cheers from California!

My bro's in town.....going to have to pick up a few IPA's and Stouts.

BTW, what do you guys think of Newcastle? I know how it usually goes......a beer that I might think is good or decent here is something you'd never touch over there. Corona is kinda the same way. What is your thinking on this?


----------



## RiverRatt

thrawn86 said:


> I can always count on my UK bro's to throw down a few pints. Cheers from California!
> 
> My bro's in town.....going to have to pick up a few IPA's and Stouts.
> 
> BTW, what do you guys think of Newcastle? I know how it usually goes......a beer that I might think is good or decent here is something you'd never touch over there. Corona is kinda the same way. What is your thinking on this?



I love Newcastle. We had some friends over from Liverpool a couple of years ago and they wanted to go to a steak house. I ordered a Newcastle and they'd never heard of it! One thought she might remember it being in a brown bottle in the UK. They didn't even want beer - they wanted to try a mojito. 

The main complaints I hear from them when they visit is that our speed limits are too slow, the cars are too big, and the beer is too weak.


----------



## thrawn86

Went from my place to Ft. Bragg, CA and back in the last two days. Came home and purchased a few nice Lagunitas Imperial Stouts...........9.9%, so one is plenty. Along with that shot of Patron I had.......


----------



## RiverRatt

How is that Patron? I've never been able to tell the difference between good and bad tequila like I can with whiskey. It all just tastes like tequila to me. If I'm buying it I usually pick up El Toro gold because it's cheap.


----------



## thrawn86

I'm not a super consumer of fine Tequila (IF there is such a thing; I tend to be a whiskey/bourbon man myself), but IMHO if you have a strong tequila aftertaste, then it's typical, middle of the road tequila. Those seem to be well suited for margaritas and the like. 

The better it is, the lighter the aftertaste, at least in my mind. Kinda the same with Vodka, for that matter. Patron has a slightly citrus scent to it. I still like Sammy Hagar's Cabo Wabo as my all time sipping tequila.


----------



## RiverRatt

I enjoy sipping just about any good drink. Tonight it's Marcus James red wine. I need to cork the bottle and go to bed. I opened it when we got in from the football game thinking I'd have a glass or two and sleep late. Now I've screwed around and drank about 1.25 of the 1.5 liters. Fzuk it. Tomorrow is Saturday and I don't have a damned thing to do. Hopefully I won't have one of those hangovers that wakes you up at 6 a.m.


----------



## Adwex

RiverRatt said:


> ...The main complaints I hear from them when they visit is that our speed limits are too slow, the cars are too big, and the beer is too weak.



Once I got into the craft beer scene, I don't even bother with the "mainstream" beers anymore, even the ones I liked before, like Bass, Killians, and Guinness. They all seem like colored water to me now. Guinness was a major disappointment, you'd think that a stout that dark would be loaded with flavor. It ain't.


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> .....Along with that shot of Patron I had.......



I just recently discovered Patron XO...it's a coffee flavored Tequila. MMMMMM.

I call it Kahlua for men.


----------



## Marshall Mann

For me, the difference between a fine tequila and a cheap one, shows best the morning after. 

I really like Patron Silver for shots, and I keep a fifth of 1800 Reposado on the shelf for sipping or margarita's.


----------



## RiverRatt

Tonight's menu:






This is my first try at bison chili. The Southern Pecan ale is one of my favorites.


----------



## thrawn86

What's buffalo taste like, compared to different cuts of steak? I'm gonna guess it's more gamey right off the bat.


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> What's buffalo taste like, compared to different cuts of steak? I'm gonna guess it's more gamey right off the bat.



I had a buffalo burger, twice. It was very lean, like sirloin. It actually wasn't very flavorful without the fat.


----------



## RiverRatt

No, it's quite the opposite. It has a texture similar to beef but more mild in taste. Nothing like venison, which also makes an excellent chili but definitely has a gamey taste. I think the major difference between buffalo and beef is that the beef has way more fat which makes the flavor really bold, but but buffalo and elk or caribou are supposed to be the ultimate meat for human consumption. 

With buffalo, think of a lean porterhouse steak (the non-tenderloin side). I think it's close to that. Sometimes I put some ground sirloin in chili if I'm wanting to impress someone. Don't tell them it's in there, just let them try to guess what your secret ingredient is


----------



## RiverRatt

And +1 to what what Adwex said...

Don't forget the Lazy Magnolia Southern Pecan ale. It's in my Top 5 beers. It's getting easier to find around here, too. Maybe it'll make it to other parts of the country before too long.


----------



## thrawn86

So do you consume the beer, or make it part of the recipe? Or both.........which is a super Win in my book.......sorry, been using the term 'Win' a lot today.


----------



## Blackie

.. 5.9 Fortified ... Woooooo ... uh uh uh ..puke .... ooooo .. arrrrghhh


----------



## RiverRatt

thrawn86 said:


> So do you consume the beer, or make it part of the recipe? Or both.........which is a super Win in my book.......sorry, been using the term 'Win' a lot today.



I use one bottle of beer for the chili and sip another while I'm cooking, and the rest is consumed with the meal. First, I brown the meat and drain it, then I use about half a bottle of beer and let the meat, onions and peppers cook in that until they are tender, then add the tomatoes, chili powder, etc. and the rest of the bottle of beer and let that simmer for a half hour or so. It's just about ready now. I usually make some salsa with habanero and jalapeno peppers and put a couple of scoops of that on top of the bowl of chili, then top with sour cream and cheese. Tortilla chips are a must. I keep a bottle of Yucatan Sunshine or three on-hand at all times to get it up to my level of heat. The kids won't eat it if I make it too hot. The Yucatan Sunshine is a habanero sauce with a great flavor. 

I make this cajun dish with chicken, smoked sausage, shrimp, crab and crawfish tails. I saute all that in butter and add the veggies (chopped pepper, celery, onion, etc), and add about 1/4 cup of homemade cajun seasoning. When it's thick enough, serve it over rice and sprinkle liberally with Yucatan Sunshine. It costs a lot to make that dish, but me and the kids obliterate it. My wife won't do seafood.


----------



## thrawn86

Dang. It's 5 pm PDT, and I don't know where my dinner is!!!!


----------



## RiverRatt

The chili was excellent! Wish I could send you a bowl.


----------



## FirstStone

thrawn86 said:


> Went from my place to Ft. Bragg, CA and back in the last two days. Came home and purchased a few nice Lagunitas Imperial Stouts...........9.9%, so one is plenty. Along with that shot of Patron I had.......


 
Nice play my friend, and yes Ratt good tequilla is way noticeable like a good single-barrel whiskey.


----------



## FirstStone

Had to try this last night- there's something a bit wrong with the name "Burning River" too! Good sheist. Having more Great Lakes Brewing Co tonight- "Commodore Perry" at 7.5% an IPA with the slogan on the bottle "Don't give up the sip". yum. And as for tequilla, have some Milagro- no it's not Patron, but it is def a step up from Quervo. Stay thirsty my friends...


----------



## MartyStrat54

The places here in the KC area that sell buffalo steaks are about 25 percent higher than a similar beef cut. I really like beef over buffalo, although I really like elk. Buffalo is just to lean. A lot of places make buffalo sausage by adding pork with it. That's pretty good stuff.


----------



## RiverRatt

I've done ground deer and had them mix beef fat with it. It makes a really nice pot of chili, too. Somebody was telling me that ground deer with bacon mixed in is really good, too.

I still can't find any Beck's Oktoberfest, dammit! Where is it this year? The chick at the beer store closest to my office said they only get one case per delivery?!?!


----------



## thrawn86

Wow, sounds like you're getting hosed there. I always anticipate the November-December time, since that's when Lagunitas Brewing produces their Cappuccino Stout. Can usually get it through January. I look desperate when I go in for it, since I usually buy most of the stock they got at one time....runs me about $50 for a bunch of the tall bottles.

I think I may ship a few out to some of you blokes this winter.......you Alan, Marty if he'd like one, Marshall Mann since he's a Left Coaster, and Adwex who's a craft libation participant. 

I begin counting the days to the Stout............NOW


----------



## RiverRatt

I can do some stout. We just don't get much variety around here. There's literally one store in the entire county where you can get decent imports. That's where I went looking for the Oktoberfest. I ended up bringing home a six pack of Peroni just for something different.


----------



## diesel king

Good beer...


----------



## diesel king

RiverRatt said:


> I can do some stout. We just don't get much variety around here. There's literally one store in the entire county where you can get decent imports. That's where I went looking for the Oktoberfest. I ended up bringing home a six pack of Peroni just for something different.



Peroni is fucking awesome


----------



## AdamR

Usually Sam Adams Boston Lager but sometimes I cheap out and drink what ever they have a deal on at the bar. why pay $5.50 a beer when I can get a pitcher for $5.00


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Wow, sounds like you're getting hosed there. I always anticipate the November-December time, since that's when Lagunitas Brewing produces their Cappuccino Stout. Can usually get it through January. I look desperate when I go in for it, since I usually buy most of the stock they got at one time....runs me about $50 for a bunch of the tall bottles.
> 
> I think I may ship a few out to some of you blokes this winter.......you Alan, Marty if he'd like one, Marshall Mann since he's a Left Coaster, and Adwex who's a craft libation participant.
> 
> I begin counting the days to the Stout............NOW



Speaking of stouts, I recently acquired and consumed a rare brew, and I took pics that I'll share when I get a chance. For those Dogfish Head fans, remember the Bitches Brew, a one-off release last year? they did a TV show about it. I found a bottle last week and cracked it open this past weekend. I'll be back with pics and a report.


----------



## RiverRatt

diesel king said:


> Peroni is fucking awesome



I'm about to give up on the Beck's Oktoberfest. Either that or I'm going to have to drive an hour to find any. I picked up some Beck's dark. It's been probably at least 10 or 15 years since I tried it. I can't remember if I liked it or not. 

Adwex, there are only 3 stores within 150 miles of home that sell Dogfish. What's their must-try beer? If I'm up around Nashville I might pick up some.


----------



## Adwex

So, as I alluded to above...last week I stopped in the nearby beer store to see what they had. Lo and behold, there it was, one lone bottle of Dogfish Head Bitches Brew. I knew this would be the only chance to try it, as it was a one-time commemorative experimental brew that was done last year, and it was impossible to find at the time. I couldn't believe they actually had a bottle a year later. it wasn't there last time I stopped in a month or two ago.

This is by far the most expensive beer I've ever bought...$40 for a 22oz bottle. But what the hell.

It was to commemorate the 40th anniversary of the release of Miles Davis' breakthrough album by the same name.

Bitches Brew | Dogfish Head Craft Brewed Ales













[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TauoFKraLJQ]Miles Davis - Dogfish Head Bitches Brew - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfkWxivW4ZU]Dogfish Head Bitches Brew (2010 vintage) | Chad'z Beer Reviews #484 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Adwex

RiverRatt said:


> ...Adwex, there are only 3 stores within 150 miles of home that sell Dogfish. What's their must-try beer? If I'm up around Nashville I might pick up some.



IMO, they have a few must-try beers.

The three big ones are:

120 minute IPA
World Wide Stout
Raison D'Extra - the big brother of the milder Raison D'Etre.














These are the 3 biggies...absolutely HUGE beers, nothing like you've ever had before. Each one is around 18%abv. yeah. And tough to find. $9 for a 12oz bottle. If you're lucky enough to see any of those on the shelf, grab a couple, trust me. Either one of those brews will kick the shit out of you with flavor....and alcohol.

If they don't have any of the big boys (and they probably won't), I strongly recommend the more abundant Raison D'Etre. This is probably my favorite of the "medium" brews DFH makes. It's got lots of flavor, I love to have one with dinner, maybe some italian food of some kind. At 8%, it's not so huge that the room starts spinning after you drink one.


----------



## thrawn86

Last time I went for the Dogfish stuff they didn't have the 120 at all, and they were out of the 90 and the D'Etre. Bummed. Still got my Porter and IPA's though.

LOL, the ad at the bottom is for 'Throw an Oktoberfest Party!' 3000 German items. Nice.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hmmm, my last post is now gone. 

I stated, "Thanks Adwex for that review of Dogfish." I'll see what the big liquor store in St. Joseph has. I may have to go to KC to get some of this magic brew.

THRAWN-Yes my birthday was on Sunday and I had some really good beer that my nephew brought up from Topeka. Ever hear of Erdinger Oktoberfest-Weizen? Good stuff. They started bringing it over in 2005. I've never had it until Sunday.


----------



## thrawn86

superimposedmedia said:


> Just let everyone know, I enjoy drinking. So much in fact that I'd like to hear about what beer you enjoy. The beer I enjoy most is made by Paulaner called Salvator. It's a double bock ale, according to the bottle and is full bodied with an amber color when poured in a glass. I prefer it straight out of the bottle. Here's a pic in case you ever see it and wish to challenge your taste buds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention it is %7.9 -OH



It's been over two years, and he's not back.....bummer. His thread has grown by leaps and bounds.

To celebrate, I cracked open a Lagunitas Imperial Stout this evening.


----------



## thrawn86

Dudes.

Today was Friday. I had a three-brand day today.  I'm entitled to such; I'm a responsible lad who did all his chores this week and has all the bills paid. Started with an ice cold Negra Modelo at lunch.....went well with the Carne Asada burrito I downed. After work and during the washing of vehicles and observing the World Series, had a few Lost Coast 8 Ball Stouts.

Finally, to wind down the evening, a couple of my little green friends from far, far away: Grolsch, King of the Green beers.

Seeing as how I have an opportunity, at this time I will demonstrate one of the coolest straplock tricks known to guitarists the world over. This is not my idea, actually a forum member long since gone suggested this one.

So obviously you start with a few of these:




Man, those look tasty........

Anyway, after polishing off a few, work the rubber gasket off the swing top. You'll end up with a flying saucer of sorts:





Take the newly acquired gasket to your axe. Putting that 'cupped' side out, away from the guitar, work the gasket over your strap button and voila! You just made a super duper safe straplock for the price of a four pack......which you know you were going to buy anyway!




So I hope you all enjoyed my technical description of this extremely complicated mod. Maybe I'll get a sticky.


----------



## rich24a

I tried this today:





Robinsons - Brewing Excellence


It was very strong (8.5%) and you could definitely taste it... I didn't really like it that much, it was a bit too strong for me...


I usually prefer things like Guinness and Old Speckled hen to the really strong ales like this one, but I'm glad I tried it...


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

There is no beer.. 

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFd5Cci_pE4]2 Unlimited - No limit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Dudes.
> 
> Today was Friday. I had a three-brand day today.  I'm entitled to such; I'm a responsible lad who did all his chores this week and has all the bills paid. Started with an ice cold Negra Modelo at lunch.....went well with the Carne Asada burrito I downed. After work and during the washing of vehicles and observing the World Series, had a few Lost Coast 8 Ball Stouts.
> 
> Finally, to wind down the evening, a couple of my little green friends from far, far away: Grolsch, King of the Green beers.
> 
> Seeing as how I have an opportunity, at this time I will demonstrate one of the coolest straplock tricks known to guitarists the world over. This is not my idea, actually a forum member long since gone suggested this one.
> 
> So obviously you start with a few of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, those look tasty........
> 
> Anyway, after polishing off a few, work the rubber gasket off the swing top. You'll end up with a flying saucer of sorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the newly acquired gasket to your axe. Putting that 'cupped' side out, away from the guitar, work the gasket over your strap button and voila! You just made a super duper safe straplock for the price of a four pack......which you know you were going to buy anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I hope you all enjoyed my technical description of this extremely complicated mod. Maybe I'll get a sticky.



A righteous tutorial my friend, but you gotta do better than that to achieve stickworthiness. Got any AutoCAD drawings of that mod?


----------



## LibertyMachine

drinkin' a 12 pak of Heineken tonite.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFZcq89qOkw&feature=related]Firewater - When I Burn This Place Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RiverRatt

thrawn86 said:


> Dudes.
> 
> Today was Friday. I had a three-brand day today.  I'm entitled to such; I'm a responsible lad who did all his chores this week and has all the bills paid. Started with an ice cold Negra Modelo at lunch.....went well with the Carne Asada burrito I downed. After work and during the washing of vehicles and observing the World Series, had a few Lost Coast 8 Ball Stouts.
> 
> Finally, to wind down the evening, a couple of my little green friends from far, far away: Grolsch, King of the Green beers.
> 
> Seeing as how I have an opportunity, at this time I will demonstrate one of the coolest straplock tricks known to guitarists the world over. This is not my idea, actually a forum member long since gone suggested this one.



That Negra Modelo is good stuff with Tex-Mex food. I use the Grolsch gaskets for straplocks, too. I got flamed by somebody on here once for mentioning that. One person had one fail, so apparently that disqualifies them altogether. I'm not worried. They are holding up my 2006 Les Paul R8 just fine. 

There are probably posts on the internet about every brand of straplock failing at one time or another. Hell, I remember a clip of Steve Vai doing the trick where he throws the guitar over his left shoulder and instead of it coming back around into playing position, he did a body slam on the stage. It may have been in one of those David Lee Roth videos from his solo album. If Steve Vai can't find fail-safe straplocks, there probably isn't such a thing.


----------



## thrawn86

RiverRatt said:


> If Steve Vai can't find fail-safe straplocks, there probably isn't such a thing.



Zakk Wylde found it. 1/2 eye bolt screws and a carabiner. She's not going anywhere.


----------



## RiverRatt

He he he... I had a friend back in the old days who showed up for a gig with eye bolts screwed into his guitar and a dog chain for a strap. After about 15 minutes, he was SUFFERING! I laughed my ass off. He was a self-righteous prick anyway. He deserved it.

I couldn't find anything that sounded good in Kroger last week. I ended up making a pot of chili and chasing it with some Shiner Bock. I haven't had that beer in ages, and it wasn't too bad. I'm still pissed that October is over and I didn't find a single bottle of Beck's Oktoberfest. I tried the Sam Adams but it just wasn't the same.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Just got back from Chicago and Madison, WI

-Goose Island 312, was fantastic. 
-Great Dane Pub had this raspberry tart beer that tasted like dessert. Fantastic! New Glarus Brewing
-New Glarus spotted cow...very smooth New Glarus Brewing


----------



## RiverRatt

Any of you guys ever vacation in Gatlinburg, TN in the Smokies? There's a BBQ/Steak place there called Calhoun's and they brew several beers there in Gatlinburg. My favorite is Black Bear ale. It is about the color of strong black coffee with a nice head and it's the smoothest beer I've ever tasted. My wife even liked it, and she never drinks beer. They serve it in huge pilsner glasses.


----------



## thrawn86

Never been that far back east.

Man, isn't it amazing that just about anywhere you go, the world over, there are a bunch of little breweries, making their own little batches that nobody else does? You guys have found a few of yours, I've been to a few over here. 

Kinda spoiled, though, because we've got Lost Coast over here.....their taproom/restaurant is great, especially the fish and chips (since they're right there in Eureka CA). They aren't quite national, but they do have a pretty significant reach across the country. I'm about an hour up the road from Sierra Nevada's HQ. They just started producing their seasonal Celebration Ale. And adjacent to the Napa wine country you've got Lagunitas, who is my current fave brewer. They'll have the Cappuccino Stout out pretty soon.

Lemme know if you guys fancy a bottle of something......I'll send it for you!


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Never been that far back east.
> 
> Man, isn't it amazing that just about anywhere you go, the world over, there are a bunch of little breweries, making their own little batches that nobody else does? You guys have found a few of yours, I've been to a few over here.
> 
> .....



When I was working in Western Michigan last year, I ate in this brewpub restaurant, and fell in love with one of their beers. I asked them if they could ship 2 cases to NY, but apparently they're not allowed to ship out of state. Man, I was bummed.

They called it Dragon's Milk. Mmmmmmm......I had 3 with dinner, good thing my coworker was driving.


----------



## RiverRatt

I think I got the Black Bear Ale wrong. I read a review page on it and it claims to be a brown ale with no head. I'm probably thinking about their porter, it's been awhile since I was there.

I'm spending this evening with my favorite brown ale from Mississippi.


----------



## RiverRatt

Check out this page for a review of nut brown ale. Lazy Magnolia gets a great review and is mentioned alongside of some heavy hitters.

rogue » The Juggler


----------



## Gtarzan81

Can someone send me some Yuengling? I'm serious.


----------



## thrawn86

RiverRatt said:


> Check out this page for a review of nut brown ale. Lazy Magnolia gets a great review and is mentioned alongside of some heavy hitters.
> 
> rogue » The Juggler



I had the Tumbler earlier this year. Not bad for a nutty brown, though I was looking for a bit more. I still swear by the Lost Coast Downtown Brown.


----------



## RiverRatt

The reviewer thinks like I do. I like heavier beers with a lot of flavor this time of the year, too. I might have to grill some bratwurst tomorrow evening one last time before it gets too cold - it's supposed to be a great day, about 72 degrees and sunny. Sauer kraut and horseradish mustard... that sounds pretty good.


----------



## thrawn86

Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## Adwex

RiverRatt said:


> I think I got the Black Bear Ale wrong. I read a review page on it and it claims to be a brown ale with no head. I'm probably thinking about their porter, it's been awhile since I was there.
> 
> I'm spending this evening with my favorite brown ale from Mississippi.



Interesting color on that beer, never saw one quite like it. It's more reddish than brown.


----------



## thrawn86

This one has a nice red hue to it as well. Not my pic, but it does look this way 'live.'


----------



## RiverRatt

Adwex said:


> Interesting color on that beer, never saw one quite like it. It's more reddish than brown.



It's good stuff. I don't think you can get it north of here yet. I did see it in a second local store recently. That's a good sign.


----------



## FirstStone

Gtarzan81 said:


> Can someone send me some Yuengling? I'm serious.


 
Tried the draft a few weeks back- alot of hoopla about nothing IMO. Reminds me of cheap Pabst Blue Ribbon. Same for the new Guiness Black Lager- although while it is good, draught and stout are way better.


----------



## FirstStone

Had some Flying Dog Raging Bitch IPA 8.2% last night. Good stuff and cool artwork to boot.


----------



## Adwex

FirstStone said:


> Had some Flying Dog Raging Bitch IPA 8.2% last night. Good stuff and cool artwork to boot.



They do have interesting labels.


----------



## MartyStrat54

For Turkey Day I got some of this:

Moose Drool Brown Ale

...and this:






Double Wheat Ale


----------



## RiverRatt

thrawn86 said:


> Man, isn't it amazing that just about anywhere you go, the world over, there are a bunch of little breweries, making their own little batches that nobody else does? You guys have found a few of yours, I've been to a few over here.



Yes, you're right. And this thread doesn't need to drop off the radar. 

There's a string of burger/bar restaurants around here called the Big River Grille and Brewing Works. There's one in downtown Nashville close to the river. They have some pretty good craft beers and the beef comes in several forms and it's all good. I usually get a black & tan and a burger. Pretty good stuff.

I should mention that it's been a few years since I last ate there. Don't blame me if it sucks now.


----------



## RiverRatt

Molson tonight, eh?


----------



## rich24a

Today I'm having a Well's Banana bread beer, which is very nice. It's got quite a strong taste of banana when you burp, and is just a really nice smooth tasting ale that doesn't taste too strong...


----------



## diesel king

I went for a burrito the other night, which was killer, and had one of these to wash it down...






It was good beer


----------



## GIBSON67

I have been drinking the Negra Modelo, lately and have depleted Kroger's inventory, I think I'll switch to the espcial, is it better than Corona? It's been marked down the $13.50 a 12 pack. I might have to stock up...


----------



## diesel king

My local supermarket had some of this in stock..






So i'm having a change from my usual stella / peroni / heineken


----------



## Adwex

Breakin' out the good stuff tonight. The real king of beers.


----------



## Adwex

The label.


----------



## thrawn86

Bought an assortment for my brother tonight. He resides in the land of 3.2%.....not a happy place for a microbrew aficionado. Sending him a Lagunitas Cap Stout, Imperial Stout, Sierra Nevada Stout and Ruthless Rye IPA, and a Lost Coast Indica IPA. Also a couple novelties like a cool custom Kerr mug and fancy bottle opener.


----------



## diesel king

Damn 3.2%.. i'd have to drink about 20 bottles to get a decent buzz goin


----------



## reno88

because i'm a drunk (notice i didn't say "alcoholic" - they go to meetings and tell sob stories), i haven't had a real beer in over 15 years (and i also don't claim to be sober. thank you, mother nature!). i have tried all manner of non-alcoholic beers, and the one i like most is kaliber from the fine folks at guinness. it actually tastes pretty good. becks and claust-something na's will do in a pinch.


----------



## blues_n_cues

@ the moment it's Killian's red & chilled 100 proof heaven hill vodka backs..
tomorrow is gonna be rough.......


----------



## RiverRatt

Did everybody quit drinking beer? I'm on blood thinners now and not supposed to drink, but I'm making a huge pot of jambalaya and washing it down with some Kirin Ichiban. Once in awhile won't hurt (maybe). 

I can't eat mud bugs without some brew. This stuff is loaded with crawfish, shrimp, crab, chicken and Andouille sausage.


----------



## Marshall Mann

RiverRatt said:


> Did everybody quit drinking beer? I'm on blood thinners now and not supposed to drink, but I'm making a huge pot of jambalaya and washing it down with some Kirin Ichiban. Once in awhile won't hurt (maybe).
> 
> I can't eat mud bugs without some brew. This stuff is loaded with crawfish, shrimp, crab, chicken and Andouille sausage.



Life is short Brother, and moderation is the key. 

Here's to you feeling healthy again Alan! 

PS - Mud Bugs are arguably my #1 favorite food! I have my own traps and go out a couple of times and set em! Good stuff!


----------



## thrawn86

To the top. And, bottom's up.





Lost Coast 8-Ball Stout.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Thrawn is in the HOUSE!!

And you know whats on the docket for me my friend....


----------



## thrawn86

Ohhhhhhhh yes.


----------



## Söulcaster

My favourite place in the world
Potters Hotel Brewery Resort

They have combined two of my favourite things, beer and bacon. Yep bacon beer, amongst other things. If you ever visit Australia drop in and check it out, free tasting. Situated in the heart of the NSW wine region.

Some of their standards
Hunter Beer Co - We love our beer! -

just sensational


----------



## Adwex

Dinner at my buddies house last night, I brought this over:






Samual Adams, Cinder Bock.
A dark bock, pretty good, with a 9.4% kick in the ass.


----------



## rich24a

I'm drinking some of this at the moment whilst watching "James May and Oz Clark drink to Britain"... good times


----------



## RiverRatt

GIBSON67 said:


> I have been drinking the Negra Modelo, lately and have depleted Kroger's inventory, I think I'll switch to the espcial, is it better than Corona? It's been marked down the $13.50 a 12 pack. I might have to stock up...



I missed this the first time. They are all made at the Modelo brewery. From least flavor to most would be Corona, then Modelo Especial, then Negra Modelo. the Negra is a dark beer but it tastes like a really nice flavorful lager. Perfect for Tex-Mex. It has a nice complex flavor that compliments your food and never overpowers it. Negra Modelo is my favorite Mexican beer.

Any of you guys tried the Guiness black lager yet? I just saw it at the store today and bought a six-pack but tonight is Italian food/red wine.


----------



## RiverRatt

Am I the only beer drinker left up in here?!?!

This thread used to be on page 1 or 2 all the time. Adwex, you got me started trying IPA's and then one of my extended family members got into craft beers and he brews a pretty mean IPA himself. There's even a store around here that sells IPA craft beers now. 

This was the latest one I tried, and it's a very decent beer. Flying Dog's Doggie Style Classic Pale Ale. Only thing is, our beer in Tennessee has to be no more than 5.5% alcohol or it has to be sold in liquor stores. Don't ask why. Maybe it's more moral to drink low-alcohol beer.


----------



## Hipshot

My #1 is Pilsner Urquell. Liquid czech gold. 
#2 is Heineken. 
#3 is Carlsberg.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, I'm a beer drinker, but I just stick to what I know. What I read a few post up about the mexican brews I'm going to look into, but most of the dark beers you guts talk about turn me off and I don't see any of the fancy shit around anywhere anyway. I hate american brews, I mostly drink Becks (about a 6er everyday...yeah, everyday...), but I honestly haven't had a "good" beer since I left Germany in 1995. I'd give my left one for a case of Bischoff right now!


----------



## Hipshot

Oh man. 

I remember the last time I visited germany. Two years ago. 
I was in Berlin on a business matter. The pubs in that city was a candy store! 
I was in heaven!

Not to mention going to the railroad fair. InnoTrans. 
Free unlimited beer! 
Me and a coworker got shitfaced at the end of the day and had to sober up on our hotel rooms before hitting the restaurants and the pubs.


----------



## DirtySteve

2 years ago?...man you can probably still taste it!


----------



## Hipshot

Yeah. I sure do. 
The two cities I love is Berlin and Amsterdam.


----------



## RiverRatt

Beck's is one of my all-time favorite brews. I went into withdrawal last fall because nobody had any Beck's Oktoberfest anywhere around here!

There's something about the fall, cool weather, etc. that puts me in a German beer mood.


----------



## DirtySteve

I never made it to berlin, but Amsterdam... 

I was all over the place, I went to wine fests in all the little wine towns...those where the shit! I lived there for 2 years and I think I toured every brewery in Germany. Fuck!...I 'd move to Germany in a split second. I love that place.

(..yeah RR, even more than TN!)


----------



## Hipshot

It would be cool learning german and live there a year or so. 

They sure love beer. Just as much as I do.


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> Beck's is one of my all-time favorite brews. I went into withdrawal last fall because nobody had any Beck's Oktoberfest anywhere around here!
> 
> There's something about the fall, cool weather, etc. that puts me in a German beer mood.



To put that in perspective...American beer is piss water compared to Becks (or St Polly Girl for a close second), but becks is piss water compared to real German brew. 

IMHO of course...


----------



## Hipshot

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVV_JibqsrI]GTA IV Piswasser commercial (Pißwasser) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Hipshot said:


> It would be cool learning german and live there a year or so.
> 
> They sure love beer. Just as much as I do.



After 2 years, even without even trying I could understand it. I just never learned to speak it...too much drinking I suppose. The cool thing was that most German understood English, they just wouldn't speak it unless you tried to speak some German first...once they knew you were putting forth some effort it was all good and they would speak in English. 


One of the best times I ever had in my life was October Fest 1994! At OF in Munich you have to be sitting at a table to order a beer, you cant just walk up to a bar. So I'm standing there waiting for a seat to open when these really tough looking German dudes ask me to sit down at their table. They knew I just wanted a beer and where being friendly, but when they realized I was an American they wouldn't let me leave. They kept buying me beers and giving me cigars and telling stories and singing drinking songs...it was awesome and I stayed there the whole time. 

The cool part was, they didn't know any English, they were all family and I interpreted after not very long, that they ran a family saw mill and were not that educated. They had fingers and teeth missing, but they had a hot little sister with them that I immediately hit it off with even though none of us could understand each other. That night was by far one of the best times of my life and I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## RiverRatt

Hell yeah! Tits and beer! 

I found some Paulaner Oktoberfest awhile back. It was OK, but not great.

I've been trying a new beer every time I buy any for a month or two. I liked Dead Guy IPA, but that Doggie Style is my favorite of the bunch. I can't even remember some of them but I always save a bottlecap from every beer I try. I've got a pretty impressive collection!


----------



## mickeydg5

Ok you guys, I like the Bavarian, German and some other Euro brews.
How does the imported versions in the US of these biers compare to the what you get first hand in their mother country?


----------



## DirtySteve

mickeydg5 said:


> Ok you guys, I like the Bavarian, German and some other Euro brews.
> How does the imported versions in the US of these biers compare to the what you get first hand in their mother country?



The way I understand it, the US has pasteurization laws or whatever it's called that the "mother countries" don't...at least that's what my research has come up with.... 

In Germany anyway, beer has an expiration date. That's because it isn't pasteurized and it has no preservatives and actually goes bad. Budwieser tried to get in that concept with the born on date which in reality doesn't meaan a fucking thing because it's all shit and will last forever. It was all about marketing and competition. 

The only time I ever got sick on alcohol was some "real" Lowenbrau when I was in Germany and it turned out to be a week past the expiration date and I puked it all up. Other than that I never once had any side effects. I never once had a hangover in the 2 years I spent there and I drank A LOT more then than I do now. I can take one sip of Butwiper and I get an instant head ache. Even with Becks I still have to take an advil or something or I'll wake up with a head ache...never once did that happen to me in Germany.


----------



## wreckingball

Beer? Pshhhh...

Me an my boy Slacky be drinkin' vodka...

Y'all can piss-off now... HAHAHA

*just kidding*


----------



## mickeydg5

That is good to know. I kind of stick to stuff like Newcastle, Guiness, Hoegaarden, Warstiener, Weihenstephaner, Spaten, Paulaner, Hollande, Pilsner Urquell, Peroni and stuff like that.

I have always heard that while the stuff in the US averages 5 or 6 percent alcohol, the stuff over there in some places averages 12 percent and up. That is what I wondered most about. I would rather the high octane if given the choice.


----------



## DirtySteve

wreckingball said:


> Beer? Pshhhh...
> 
> Me an my boy Slacky be drinkin' vodka...
> 
> Y'all can piss-off now... HAHAHA



Mmmm, if I don't have beer...it's vodka for me baby.  a little tonic, rocks and a twist of lime...oh yeah! That shit'll get me in trouble.


----------



## paul-e-mann

DirtySteve said:


> The way I understand it, the US has pasteurization laws or whatever it's called that the "mother countries" don't...at least that's what my research has come up with.....




The best beer I ever had was a Guiness in Europe, unpasteurized, tasted like heaven. In the States it just doesnt taste the same but I still like it.

My #1 beer is Molson Golden always a 6 in my fridge, then Corona and Pilsner Urquell. All easy on the stomache and the morning after. Also most hoppy pale ales but they can hurt the next day.


----------



## DirtySteve

mickeydg5 said:


> That is good to know. I kind of stick to stuff like Newcastle, Guiness, Hoegaarden, Warstiener, Wehenstephaner, Spaten, Paulaner, Hollande, Pilsner Urquell, Peroni and stuff like that.
> 
> I have always heard that while the stuff in the US averages 5 or 6 percent alcohol, the stuff over there in some places averages 12 percent and up. That is what I wondered most about. I would rather the high octane if given the choice.



Hmmm, I think that might be a little exaggerated unless things have changed since '95. I remember the German beers being around 6 or 7% when American beers were around 3%. There was this one beer called Perminator....we called it terminator and it was either 9 or 11 percent, I can't remember, but it seems like it was only 9%. It was the strongest beer I knew about.


----------



## RiverRatt

The liquor stores around here have started carrying all kinds of ales. Some of it is directly imported without the 5.5% rule. You can only buy it in liquor stores, and you won't see the word "beer" anywhere on any of it. There's some stuff that's getting up into the Dogfish Head price range, and yes, there are some that are >10% alcohol content. There are Sam Adams beers you wouldn't believe that get up to 8-9%. 

If I'm not drinking beer or wine, I like whiskey. Doesn't matter what, either. There are some cheap Kentucky bourbons that I'll pick up over the top-shelf stuff. Sometimes I would buy a bottle of Jameson's or rarely a scotch whiskey, but I don't care for the single-malt stuff. I used to like tequila until it got up around the price of gold per ounce. About all I can afford anymore is El Toro.


----------



## mickeydg5

DirtySteve said:


> Hmmm, I think that might be a little exaggerated unless things have changed since '95. I remember the German beers being around 6 or 7% when American beers were around 3%. There was this one beer called Perminator....we called it terminator and it was either 9 or 11 percent, I can't remember, but it seems like it was only 9%. It was the strongest beer I knew about.


 
Oh well, I guess that was a myth. I have found stuff in the 7's.
I know there are higher percentages out there. I have read about them on this thread and looked some of them up on the internet.


----------



## thrawn86

Had me some Pliny the Elder this weekend......wow, what an incredible IPA.


----------



## Adwex

RiverRatt said:


> Am I the only beer drinker left up in here?!?!
> 
> This thread used to be on page 1 or 2 all the time. Adwex, you got me started trying IPA's and then one of my extended family members got into craft beers and he brews a pretty mean IPA himself. There's even a store around here that sells IPA craft beers now.
> 
> This was the latest one I tried, and it's a very decent beer. Flying Dog's Doggie Style Classic Pale Ale. Only thing is, our beer in Tennessee has to be no more than 5.5% alcohol or it has to be sold in liquor stores. Don't ask why. Maybe it's more moral to drink low-alcohol beer.



I've seen Flying Dog on the shelves, never grabbed one though. That sucks about the 5.5% limitation, one of the things I like about high end beer is the high abv...you don't have to fill up to get the kick.

I'm actually not a big fan of IPAs, they're usually pretty bitter. I prefer the darker bocks or stouts...they're more malty, less hoppy.


----------



## gunboatstudio

Hey! The beer thread is still here! 

Octoberfest has started to show up in my area. It's like a parting gift from summer. I'm always bummed that it's over... but how bummed can you really be with such awesome, malty beer in your hand?

But I refuse to admit that the summer is over yet. So it's my local Wachusett IPA tonight. Cheers!


----------



## bvoris

Due to my kidney stones I am supposed to drink water and beer in excess according to my doctor. I drink mostly light beer or whiskey. He doesn't like me drinking whiskey and I am not much of a beer drinker but when I do its usually:


----------



## paul-e-mann

Had a Harpoon IPA tonight. Very good


----------



## RiverRatt

Adwex said:


> I've seen Flying Dog on the shelves, never grabbed one though. That sucks about the 5.5% limitation, one of the things I like about high end beer is the high abv...you don't have to fill up to get the kick.
> 
> I'm actually not a big fan of IPAs, they're usually pretty bitter. I prefer the darker bocks or stouts...they're more malty, less hoppy.



I think hops are an acquired taste. I love a smooth, creamy dark malt, too, but some of the nut brown ales I used to drink a lot of taste too sweet now. Rogue makes some nice malty ales that aren't quite as hoppy as IPA. 

Rogue Ales

I still haven't found Dogfish Head anywhere I've been. I've been told there are a couple of places you can find it in Nashville or Memphis, but they are well off the beaten path.


----------



## mickeydg5

If you want to up your abv here is something I have done.
Get your beer nice and cold. Open it up. Take a really big gulp.
Now the good part, to me any way. Pour a half a shot of Jagermeister into the bottle.
You will not need more than a couple or a few depending on your mood.


----------



## RiverRatt

I'd rather mix a good cough syrup than Jagermeister. You get about the same taste, but you've got a healthy kick of narcotics along with it. I've always heard that Jagermeistser (jagermeifter?) in the mother country has all those nice codeine phosphates already in it.

Either way, the only thing I've ever found positive about a Jagermeister binge is that your car smells better when you hurl in it on the way home from the bar, or comedy club in my case.


----------



## mickeydg5

Good one. That is why I said only a couple, no binging. I do not think I have ever had cough syrup with a beer. Maybe a cough drop.


----------



## Adwex

I would never put Jagermeister in a beer, unless it was a shit mass produced beer that tastes like water anyway.


----------



## Holme

Jaegermeister is great dropped in Red Bull shots (jaeger bombs!)
That's about it!
Don't fuck a decent beer with it though,it's a slammer not a keeper!


----------



## RiverRatt

Adwex said:


> a shit mass produced beer



Since you mentioned it, I'm disgusted. I was looking for a beer in the supermarket yesterday. They have an OK selection but nothing great. We were grilling burgers and brats. I picked up a six pack of Beck's and when I got it home, it had these weird artsy labels on the bottles. Then I noticed that at the bottom of the labels, it said "Product of the USA" and it's made in St. Louis! 

It didn't taste right. That disclaimer about the Bavarian purity law is GONE. The word "Import" on the top foil label is GONE. Most of the taste that I love about Beck's is GONE. I'll not buy another bottle of it unless it's imported. GAH! It was like you mixed a Michelob and a real Beck's. Same thing happened with George Killians way back. It was a passable ale when it was imported.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm looking for a replacement for Becks now. Tonight it's...






When did Becks change? I remember a time a while back when I kept bitching that the Becks was flat and I even returned some a couple of times and raised hell. I wonder if that's when they changed and I just got used to it.


----------



## RiverRatt

It's fairly recent. I found an empty on the patio from some point this summer that was the real deal. I drink Beck's a lot when I'm grilling chops or brats. I'd say within the last month or two.

That absolutely sucks. Beck's has been a favorite beer of mine for the last 20 years. It's like losing an old friend.

Good choice on the Stella Artois. I'm thinking that or St. Pauli Girl. It's pretty easy to find around here too. I can usually find Warsteiner, but there aren't a lot of German beers on the shelves here. We had Leinenkugel's here for awhile. They are a US brewery but they turn out some decent beer.


----------



## DirtySteve

Becks has been my go to since I left Germany in '95. I've tried others now and then, but I always went back to becks. St Pauli was my second choice, but lately I find them tasting a little funky. I'm lost now...not good!


----------



## RiverRatt

Decision time... I went with the Dos Perros since it's brewed in Nashville. Hometown pride, almost.


----------



## RiverRatt

I guess I must have liked the Victory beer a lot! I'm back with it again. Fuck Anheuser Busch. If I can't get my German Beck's anymore, I'll get it from an American brewery who knows a hop from a hole in the ground. I got home late from work, so it's a leftover bratwurst from this weekend's grilling. Of course it's loaded down with sauerkraut and spicy brown horseradish mustard. :BURP:






Yes, dinner is served on my mouse pad. Steve, you need to give Victory a try. It's a lot closer to what you're into than that rice water from up the river.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'll look for it. I found a place not too far away that has the best selection I've seen anywhere around here. It's an ABC Liquor store in the hood of all places. I got some Hacher Pschorr Oktoberfest there and they have an Original Gold I'm going to try next time. I'll look for the VP while I'm there. I might go today.

They also had some left over (?) imported Becks in six packs in the cooler. I might have one last fling with Becks after all. The only reason I didn't buy them was because they were already cold and I wasn't going straight home.


----------



## RiverRatt

There's a large convenience store/diesel place in the little town where our office is. The guy who owns it inherited it from his dad. He's a complete turd but he likes good beer. I got semi-addicted to Stone Brewery's Oatmeal Stout (not the bitter chocolate variety). It's good. That and their Smoked Porter. The Oatmeal Stout has a good layer of sediment at the bottom of the bottle. I'm finishing off the Victory tonight. I bought a six pack of Sam Adams Oktoberfest on Sunday to go with the bratwurst and stuff. I usually like their beers OK but this stuff is swill. It has very little real flavor and it's way too sweet. Not what I was expecting at all.


----------



## Holme

Well the pregnant one wanted to call into Asda on the way home & the had 2 for £3 on a few ales so I picked up 2 each of-
















& a 4 pack of these!


----------



## DirtySteve

My mouth is watering...


----------



## RiverRatt

I've seen the Banana Bread and the Hoegaarden but I don't know the other two. Maybe one of these days if I win the lottery I can go and stay with a friend of mine who lives near Liverpool. When he comes over here to visit family and friends, all he talks about is how bad the beer is and how much fun it is to take an overnight trip to Amsterdam. His wife just complains about how big and slow the cars are.


----------



## DirtySteve

This morning I picked up a 12pack of Hacker Pschorr Munich Gold...






a 12 pack of Pilsner Urquell...






...and a Telecaster. :cool2:






Today is a good day....


----------



## zenfly

If you have a local brewery drink their fresh draft.. all bottled beer is full of preservatives.. Fresh beer without spoils very fast.. you sure can't leave in in your car for a week in bottles then cool it down and drink it.. Support local beer if you're lucky enough to have one..


----------



## RiverRatt

DirtySteve said:


> This morning I picked up a 12pack of Hacker Pschorr Munich Gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 12 pack of Pilsner Urquell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a Telecaster. :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a good day....



Congrats, Steve! That's a beautiful Tele. Just my type, too. Solid body, 2 humbuckers, separate volume and tone controls, 3-way toggle switch, ebony fretboard w/block inlays.  

I'm only being the slightest bit sarcastic. I've played Tele-Pauls before and really liked them. That sure looks like a nice one. I'd love to play it.

zenfly, we don't have any local beers. I have to go to Nashville or Memphis and then it's pretty scarce. I'd love to hit this place sometime, but IDK about the country music part. Still, $10 all-you-can-drink Ghost River homebrew is not a bad deal at all. It might even take the edge off the fiddle playing.

Newby's Memphis : Barside : Monday Micro Beer Bust - "Ghost River" Golden Ale

I've had the Ghost River Golden Ale before in bottles. It's good stuff. 

Nashville's Big River Brewhouse and Eatery has some good micro brews too. Ditto for Calhoun's (ribs & steaks) in Gatlinburg, but that's 300 miles away.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks RR, I like it and the price was right. It's Squier Master Series, all mahogany with a chambered body. It sounds pretty good and plays well, but it needs a little work to make it right. 

...it was a no go on the VP. 


zenfly, if there are local beers I cant find them. I know there are local beers in Tampa, but I'm not driving that far for beer. I'm all about the German imports ever since I lived there for 2 years. I know it's not the same and it has to be pasteurized and all, but I like it better than any American beer I've ever tried. Granted, I haven't tried many craft beers and up until recently I thought they were all were like Sam Adams and didn't even want to try them. I'm going to eventually.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> This morning I picked up a 12pack of Hacker Pschorr Munich Gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 12 pack of Pilsner Urquell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a Telecaster. :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a good day....



....& a Telescaster!!!!

Cool as fuck Steve!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, I have a thread about it in the guitar section. I contacted the guy and then asked here if it was a good deal or not. The consensus was yes so I told the guy I wanted it. 

It turned out he had put the ad up a couple of weeks before and by the time I got with him he was going out of town so I had to wait for him to get back. Then during that time the exhaust fell out of my car and I had to use the money for that. When he got back and I told him what happened he said no problem and held it for me. This all started 3 weeks or so ago and I just picked it up today.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah, I have a thread about it in the guitar section. I contacted the guy and then asked here if it was a good deal or not. The consensus was yes so I told the guy I wanted it.
> 
> It turned out he had put the ad up a couple of weeks before and by the time I got with him he was going out of town so I had to wait for him to get back. Then during that time the exhaust fell out of my car and I had to use the money for that. When he got back and I told him what happened he said no problem and held it for me. This all started 3 weeks or so ago and I just picked it up today.



Either way decent beers & a new guitar on the same day is a winner!


----------



## DirtySteve

It also came with a little Vox AD15VT practice amp with built in effects, cha ching!  He wouldn't sell the guitar by itself. It's got effects in it I've never used before, (which is most of them) I've been fucking with it all day. 

I have to admit, it blows my little MG15 away! Cool little amp for what it is.


----------



## DirtySteve

Just poured my first ice cold Hacker Pschorr...oh yeah, it's good!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Just poured my first ice cold Hacker Pschorr...oh yeah, it's good!



I've just done my Hogaarden in,had a few Stella's & am now on the JD Honey!
I fricken love that stuff!


----------



## DirtySteve

Nice!


----------



## Les Moore

You drunkerds you.
Oh, wait...


----------



## DirtySteve

I found this one, but not the pils. I'll be trying it in a little while...


----------



## RiverRatt

I've been getting into some Ft. Collins chocolate stout. The bastards haven't had any Stone Oatmeal Stout in stock for weeks.


----------



## thrawn86

Oatmeal stouts are great.


----------



## DirtySteve

...another one on the list. I almost bout a wheat beer today, but I put it back. I think it was Belgian. I'm always Leary of these different brews that I don't know what to expect.


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> Congrats, Steve! That's a beautiful Tele. Just my type, too. Solid body, 2 humbuckers, separate volume and tone controls, 3-way toggle switch, ebony fretboard w/block inlays.
> 
> I'm only being the slightest bit sarcastic. I've played Tele-Pauls before and really liked them. That sure looks like a nice one. I'd love to play it.



How far away from Roan mountain are you?...or Johnson City? I'm planning a trip in the spring to go and see my parents. I'm planning about a 2 week trip, but I only want to see them for a few days.  I'm definitely bringing along a guitar and if I get it fixed up in time it'll be my Tele.


----------



## gunboatstudio

So it looks like no one on the Marshall Forum has had a beer worth posting in two years and three days? 

Huh. Lucky I came along, then. <ZOMBIE THREAD BUMP>


----------



## Dogs of Doom

There's a thread that superseded this one...

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/46316-your-favorite-beer.html


In fact, I've never seen this one, you must've dug pretty deep to find it. The other one was on page 2...


----------



## gunboatstudio

Dogs of Doom said:


> In fact, I've never seen this one, you must've dug pretty deep to find it. The other one was on page 2...



HA! Dug deep? I literally Googled "gunboatstudio" and "beer" because I couldn't remember what the thread was called! It was the first hit!!! 

Sorry for missing the newer thread. I'm intermittent here. LOL


----------



## Dogs of Doom

glad to have you back!


----------

